# Massacre Again



## Dominic (May 24, 2022)

Steve Kerr's statement on school shooting in Texas - ESPN Video
					

Before Game 4 of the Western Conference finals, Steve Kerr refused basketball questions in order to issue a statement about the school shooting in Uvalde, Texas.




					www.espn.com


----------



## espola (May 25, 2022)

The following response is, unfortunately, not unique --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529427654839046144


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2022)

espola said:


> The following response is, unfortunately, not unique --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529427654839046144


It seems the slaughter of children makes some feel guilty and threatened.


----------



## espola (May 25, 2022)

Or this, which has at least three errors and has since been deleted --


----------



## thirteenknots (May 25, 2022)

espola said:


> The following response is, unfortunately, not unique --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529427654839046144



The TRUTH stings unfortunately.

Read the 2nd Amendment again.




" Security of a Free State "

*BURN THAT INTO YOUR BRAIN.*


----------



## thirteenknots (May 25, 2022)

espola said:


> Or this, which has at least three errors and has since been deleted --
> 
> View attachment 13660



List the three errors.


----------



## thirteenknots (May 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It seems the slaughter of children makes some feel guilty and threatened.


Supporting a " Political " group that enables the cultivation
of these types of instances should make one ashamed.

Bestowing " Guilt " and " Peril " appears to be the " Political " groups modus operandi.


----------



## thirteenknots (May 25, 2022)

And then Beto O'Rourke does this.....

Unbelievable !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529520598061309957
He is " One Sick SOB ".


----------



## Multi Sport (May 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It seems the slaughter of children makes some feel guilty and threatened.


Threatened appears to be your word of the day..


----------



## crush (May 25, 2022)

These people are.desperate.  First, some Congreeman just called Ted Cruz a baby killer for standing yp for rule #2, after he already agreea with rule #1.  This same Conressman supports the massacre of innocent babies before their born for any reason.  Spare parts or not, thats my baby.  5 year old is shot and it's the guns fault.


----------



## crush (May 25, 2022)

I will also say watch out for getting too emotional.  I have a feeling their throwing anything and everything in tje dumpster fire.


----------



## espola (May 25, 2022)

Onion has posted this same headline 21 times over the years --









						‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens
					

UVALDE, TX—In the hours following a violent rampage in Texas in which a lone attacker killed at least 21 individuals and injured several others, citizens living in the only country where this kind of mass killing routinely occurs reportedly concluded Tuesday that there was no way to prevent the...




					www.theonion.com


----------



## thirteenknots (May 25, 2022)

espola said:


> Onion has posted this same headline 21 times over the years --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you post a Left Leaning Satire Site as any type of
validity. 
21 years of Satire. Nothing more.


----------



## espola (May 25, 2022)

Texas governor Abbott posted this few years back --

"I'm embarrassed.  Texas #2 in nation for new gun purchases, behind CALIFORNIA. Let's pick up the pace Texans."


----------



## thirteenknots (May 25, 2022)

espola said:


> Texas governor Abbott posted this few years back --
> 
> "I'm embarrassed.  Texas #2 in nation for new gun purchases, behind CALIFORNIA. Let's pick up the pace Texans."


And............


----------



## espola (May 25, 2022)

T will be speaking at the annual NRA meeting in Houston this week.  I have no doubt that he will repeat his unqualified support for Americans to have and carry guns anywhere they want.

On a side note, firearms are banned for attendees at t's speech.


----------



## thirteenknots (May 26, 2022)

espola said:


> T will be speaking at the annual NRA meeting in Houston this week.  I have no doubt that he will repeat his unqualified support for Americans to have and carry guns anywhere they want.
> 
> On a side note, firearms are banned for attendees at t's speech.



You have a very bad case of TDS....

Seek help.


----------



## crush (May 26, 2022)

Dominic said:


> Steve Kerr's statement on school shooting in Texas - ESPN Video
> 
> 
> Before Game 4 of the Western Conference finals, Steve Kerr refused basketball questions in order to issue a statement about the school shooting in Uvalde, Texas.
> ...


----------



## thirteenknots (May 26, 2022)

Uvalde Swat Team 2021...!





9 Officers paid approx $ 55,000.00 - $ 65,000.00 EACH !
Est Total pay $ 585,000.00 ...
WOW !
*( Against " 1 " gunman )*

And they waited 45 min + for a BORTAC TEAM.....

21 Dead......


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 26, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Uvalde Swat Team 2021...!
> 
> View attachment 13674
> 
> ...


*Texas officials are still trying to put together a timeline of what happened in Uvalde school shooting*
By Eric Levenson, Holly Yan and Elizabeth Wolfe, CNN

Updated 1:40 PM ET, Thu May 26, 2022


----------



## crush (May 26, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Uvalde Swat Team 2021...!
> 
> View attachment 13674
> 
> ...


I'm scratching my head on this massacre.  The 18 year old also shot Grandma in the face before he went to the school.  All this over a bill he owed because he had no money.  He got mad at her and shot her in the face.  She survived somehow and called the cops on her grandson.  The cops saw him and chased his ass and he crashed in front of the school.  He then had a shoot out and ran into the gun free zone school and killed 19 kids and 2 teachers.  Lot's of questions and I 100% pray for all those innocent lives lost


----------



## Grace T. (May 26, 2022)

All I'll say about this is the allegations being levelled against law enforcement right now are truly horrifying and if anywhere near true, has shock my faith in people and institutions more than anything which has happened the last several years.  The allegations (unproven at the current time) include:

-The shooter entered through an unlocked door
-The shooter was not confronted by law enforcement initially (who survived the incident and it's alleged locked themselves in a classroom to avoid the shooter)
-It took the police almost an hour to mount a rescue
-Some police went in and rescued their own children first
-This was happening at the same time family members were urging the cops to enter and being restrained by law enforcement from helping their own children
-An error from police when they finally did enter the scene may have cost a child who had survived up to that point their life.
-law enforcement may have misreported (either intentionally or because of fog of war) the facts when initially reporting on the incident to the public

If the trend continues, separate and apart from the gun control v. mental illness debate, this is shaping up to be the mother of all police scandals.


----------



## crush (May 26, 2022)

Grace T. said:


> All I'll say about this is the allegations being levelled against law enforcement right now are truly horrifying and if anywhere near true, has shock my faith in people and institutions more than anything which has happened the last several years.  The allegations (unproven at the current time) include:
> 
> -The shooter entered through an unlocked door
> -The shooter was not confronted by law enforcement initially (who survived the incident and it's alleged locked themselves in a classroom to avoid the shooter)
> ...


So many shootings and chaos heating up.  My best pal the Doc is telling me were going to mask and jabs and possible lockdown with one of the Poxes soon.  What are you hearing?  If we dont ever meet, it's been an honor to serve with you on SMS.  You have been fair.


----------



## crush (May 26, 2022)

As if the news can't get any worse.  

*Husband of teacher slain in Uvalde shooting suffers fatal heart attack: Reports*
*Joe and Irma Garcia leave behind four children*


----------



## espola (May 26, 2022)




----------



## espola (May 26, 2022)

Grace T. said:


> All I'll say about this is the allegations being levelled against law enforcement right now are truly horrifying and if anywhere near true, has shock my faith in people and institutions more than anything which has happened the last several years.  The allegations (unproven at the current time) include:
> 
> -The shooter entered through an unlocked door
> -The shooter was not confronted by law enforcement initially (who survived the incident and it's alleged locked themselves in a classroom to avoid the shooter)
> ...


Perhaps you can explain what you mean by your terse phrase "the gun control v. mental illness debate".


----------



## espola (May 26, 2022)

Another day...









						Man shoots 2, kills 1 after Walmart worker intervenes during theft attempt, police say
					

Good Samaritans at the Walmart tried to stop the fleeing shooter, who remains at-large.




					www.fox19.com


----------



## espola (May 27, 2022)

Before I make any comment on the law enforcement response to the Uvalde shooting, I'm waiting for the story to stop changing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2022)




----------



## crush (May 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 13686


Yes it is.  Makes one wonder who is behind all this.  We habe gun rights Huskey Bo.  Look at what you and your Elk support.  Losers will lose always lose. TGIFF Sunsine


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2022)




----------



## crush (May 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 13687


Dude, you are Golden Gate.  No one acts like this except you and EOTL.  Pure evil dude.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2022)

Grace T. said:


> All I'll say about this is the allegations being levelled against law enforcement right now are truly horrifying and if anywhere near true, has shock my faith in people and institutions more than anything which has happened the last several years.  The allegations (unproven at the current time) include:
> 
> -The shooter entered through an unlocked door
> -The shooter was not confronted by law enforcement initially (who survived the incident and it's alleged locked themselves in a classroom to avoid the shooter)
> ...


Makes you wonder about some of the reporting police give involving their shooting of unarmed people who weren’t being questioned about anything even close to being a felony.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 13687


Looks like elementary schools in the 60's during nuclear war drills...less the masks.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Makes you wonder about some of the reporting police give involving their shooting of unarmed people who weren’t being questioned about anything even close to being a felony.


Body cams have removed much of the "wonder"


----------



## crush (May 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Body cams have removed much of the "wonder"


Yes, unless the camera is turned off, like when Jeffrey was in prison.  Oh Husker Du du


----------



## Grace T. (May 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Makes you wonder about some of the reporting police give involving their shooting of unarmed people who weren’t being questioned about anything even close to being a felony.


I'm no fan of the police myself but thankfully we have body cams now which add some much needed transparency.

From the last press conference it's worse and worse:

-the duty officer wasn't on campus at the time the incident began but drove by and saw the shooter.
-the shooter entered through a door which was propped open by a teacher.  It's unknown why the teacher propped open the door.
-the border patrol tactical team wanted to enter as soon as they arrived by were held back by local police
-The officer in charge mistakenly believed the situation was a barricade situation rather than an active shooter, which is why he claims he didn't enter, despite kids pleading for rescue on 911.

All bad...each press conference makes this worse and worse for the police.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Body cams have removed much of the "wonder"


I wonder if the Uvalde police have body cams.


----------



## crush (May 27, 2022)

"19"


----------



## crush (May 27, 2022)

Grace T. said:


> I'm no fan of the police myself but thankfully we have body cams now which add some much needed transparency.
> 
> From the last press conference it's worse and worse:
> 
> ...


Its beggining to look a lot like the Devil and the demons themselves had a hand in this evil killing of 19 ten year olds and two teachers in Texas.  This was all planned and its pure evil.  I would have charged the classroom if my baby girl was in there.  No tasser cluld stop me.  You wpuld have to shoot me for trespassing.  What a jacked up place we live in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2022)

Grace T. said:


> I'm no fan of the police myself but thankfully we have body cams now which add some much needed transparency.
> 
> From the last press conference it's worse and worse:
> 
> ...


I believe the door was propped open due to the scorching heat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2022)

espola said:


> I wonder if the Uvalde poiice have body cams.


It is Texas law they must wear them and have them on during any investigation, but then there is this: https://spectrumlocalnews.com/tx/south-texas-el-paso/news/2021/12/13/state-law-allows-police-to-withhold-body-cam-footage


----------



## crush (May 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe the door was propped open due to the scorching heat.


Breaking news by the Husler himself.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is Texas law they must wear them and have them on during any investigation, but then there is this: https://spectrumlocalnews.com/tx/south-texas-el-paso/news/2021/12/13/state-law-allows-police-to-withhold-body-cam-footage


So much for transparency.


----------



## crush (May 27, 2022)

Dont blame me, I wasnt there
Texas Department of Public Safety Director Steven McCraw said Friday, when asked why police at Robb Elementary School didn’t engage the shooter sooner, said “the on-scene commander at the time believed that it had transitioned from an active shooter to a barricaded subject.” 

“A decision was made on the scene – I wasn’t there -- that this was a barricaded subject situation, there was time to retrieve the keys and wait for a tactical team with the equipment to go ahead and breach the door and take on the subject,” he continued. “At that point, that was the decision, that was the thought process.” 

McCraw later said “from the benefit of hindsight from where I am sitting now, that of course it was not the right decision, it was a wrong decision, very, there was no excuse for that.” 

“I wasn’t there but I’m just telling you from what we know, that we believe there should have been an entry as soon as you can,” he added


----------



## thirteenknots (May 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe the door was propped open due to the scorching heat.


I KNOW you do not know the TRUTH.

You have a long history of " Believing " a multitude of LIES spewed from the Left.

Post a statement that is FACT that supports " Your " belief.

Something with both shootings:
A) Buffalo, New York  
( It is now KNOWN that a " retired " FBI agent was in communication with the shooter
thirty minutes before the incident.)
B) Uvalde, Texas 
( It is now KNOWN that the timeline initially released was filled with either intentional
or pure incompetent misleading statements.)
How did this individual who was supposedly arguing with his Grandmother over 
small finances afford a couple of $ 2000.00 + Rifles/Hand Guns/Body Armour/Ammunition
Etc....where did he get the hardware/who sold it to him/who stated that he was mentally
competent to even possess them. Didn't both individuals ( Buffalo/Uvalde ) have known 
mental health issues that had been DUCUMENTED with the local School Districts ?  

If it is found that the FBI was aware, or in communication with this individual - then a
100% solid case can be made for the COMPLETE DISBANDING OR OVERHAUL of the
Department. 
How many times have they been aware/communicating/associated with a volatile suspect ?
Parkland ?
Buffalo ?
Michigan ?
California ? ( Multiple Times )
New York ?
The list is endless.....

It seems like they only protect their own or paycheck.


----------



## thirteenknots (May 27, 2022)

espola said:


> So much for transparency.


Speaking of Transparency.....how about You !


----------



## crush (May 27, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> I KNOW you do not know the TRUTH.
> 
> You have a long history of " Believing " a multitude of LIES spewed from the Left.
> 
> ...


The news on these two mass shootings is getting crazier by the hour.


----------



## thirteenknots (May 27, 2022)

crush said:


> Dont blame me, I wasnt there
> Texas Department of Public Safety Director Steven McCraw said Friday, when asked why police at Robb Elementary School didn’t engage the shooter sooner, said “the on-scene commander at the time believed that it had transitioned from an active shooter to a barricaded subject.”
> 
> “A decision was made on the scene – I wasn’t there -- that this was a barricaded subject situation, there was time to retrieve the keys and wait for a tactical team with the equipment to go ahead and breach the door and take on the subject,” he continued. “At that point, that was the decision, that was the thought process.”
> ...



It is know known that just the city of Uvalde, Texas ( who knows how many others )has been overwhelmed
with RELEASED illegal immigrants, including Felons/Pedos/Rapists......making it almost impossible to keep
up with day to day crimes and potentially violent crimes.
YES, a solid case can be made that DIRECTLY IMPLICATES the current administration as to deliberately
creating the circumstances that led up to this and possibly many many more incidents in the future.
Blood is on their hands once again.


The current administration is a rudderless boat in a storm of it's own creation.

Just pure EVIL.


----------



## thirteenknots (May 27, 2022)

Just some " Food " for thought from a different perspective.

*GUNS AND CONTROL 

Turkey established gun control in 1911. Soon after, 1.5 million Armenians unable to defend themselves were rounded up and exterminated.

The Soviet Union established gun control in 1929. Soon after, about 20 million dissidents unable to defend themselves were rounded up and exterminated.

China established gun control in 1935. Soon after, 20 million political dissidents unable to defend themselves were rounded up and exterminated.

Germany established gun control in 1938. Soon after, a total of 13 million **** and others who were unable to defend themselves were rounded up and exterminated.

Cambodia established gun control in 1956. Soon after, one million people unable to defend themselves were rounded up and exterminated.

Guatemala established gun control in 1964. Soon after, 100,000 Mayan Indians unable to defend themselves were rounded up and exterminated.

Uganda established gun control in 1970. Soon after, 300,000 Christians unable to defend themselves were rounded up and exterminated.

Austrellia established gun control in 1996. Right now, Australian citizens are being brutalized and terrorized by their tyrannical government. 

Venezuela established Desarma La Violencia to disarm citizens in 2010. Once one of the richest countries in Latin America, Venezuela is currently free falling into violent unrest and extreme poverty. 

New Zealand expanded gun control in 2019. Right now, New Zealand citizens are being brutalized and terrorized by their tyrannical government. 

Canada expanded gun control in 2020. Right now, Canadian citizens are being brutalized and terrorized by their tyrannical government.* 

*WHO’S NEXT?

" US " ?*


----------



## thirteenknots (May 27, 2022)

Report: Police Got Own Kids out of School While Subduing Other Uvalde Parents – RedState

Uvalde Shooter Fired Outside School for 12 Minutes Before Entering - WSJ


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529652093354536961








						Uvalde Mother Placed in Handcuffs by Federal Marshals For Attempting to Enter School to Save Her Child While Salvador Ramos Went on Killing Spree
					

Regional Director for the Department of Public Safety South Texas, Victor Escalon, Jr. on Thursday provided updates following the mass shooting at Robb Elementary that killed 19 children and 2 adults. According to multiple reports, the shooter, Salvador Ramos, spent more than 40 minutes inside...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				












						Cops handcuffed mom amid Texas school shooting before she jumped fence, ran inside to save her kids
					

Angeli Rose Gomez was among the frantic parents outside Robb Elementary and was handcuffed by officers before she was freed and then ran into the school to retrieve her two kids herself.




					nypost.com


----------



## espola (May 27, 2022)

I have a hard time believing this picture is real --


----------



## crush (May 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe the door was propped open due to the scorching heat.


The timing of this is sus a little in your brain or just bad luck?  I could 100% splain the real truth but at this point in the game of life and lies, no one will believe me.  I know how to read the real numbers like no other and like I said before a million times, when the TRUTH is revealed it will shock all of you, even the liars and non-believers.  Symbolism will be their down fall.  Let's play hang man Husker Du.

*FACT
_ _ _ _ _   _ _  _ _ _ _*

"He also said that a teacher propped open the back door at *11:27 a.m*., enabling 18-year-old Salvador Ramos to enter the school unimpeded at *11:33 a.m. after crashing his grandmother’s truck outside the building at 11:28 a.m."*


----------



## crush (May 27, 2022)

*Wake up everyone, no more excuses you guys.  Pick a side pick, pick any side and make sure you know the facts before you pick a side.  Love or hate or TRUTH or LIE.  Don't be fooled by the fool's money.  The killer's mother has a message.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2022)

This is America . . . this IS who we are.








						Texas shooting: America’s great gun addiction
					

Change will not come because we looked into our national heart and found goodness therein




					gulfnews.com


----------



## crush (May 27, 2022)

Texas Gov. Greg Abbott on Friday said he was “misled” by authorities and “livid” about the events surrounding the Uvalde school shooting following discrepancies in the timeline surrounding the tragedy. 

"I was misled," he said during a news conference, saying he had received "'inaccurate" information. "I am livid by what happened. I was on this very stage two days ago and I was telling the public information that had been told to me."

"I wrote down handnotes in detail about what everybody in that room told me in sequential order about what happened," he added. "As everybody has learned, the information that I was given turned out, in part, to be inaccurate. I'm absolutely livid about that."

The police response to the shooting that killed 19 children and two teachers have come under public scrutiny following contradicting reports from law enforcement and revelations that authorities did not engage the suspected gunman sooner.

Abbott demanded that law enforcement officials "get to the bottom of every fact with absolute certainty."


----------



## Multi Sport (May 27, 2022)

crush said:


> The timing of this is sus a little in your brain or just bad luck?  I could 100% splain the real truth but at this point in the game of life and lies, no one will believe me.  I know how to read the real numbers like no other and like I said before a million times, when the TRUTH is revealed it will shock all of you, even the liars and non-believers.  Symbolism will be their down fall.  Let's play hang man Husker Du.
> 
> *FACT
> _ _ _ _ _   _ _  _ _ _ _*
> ...


If the door was locked,  like it was supposed to be, lives would have been spared.


----------



## crush (May 27, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> If the door was locked,  like it was supposed to be, lives would have been spared.


It's like a "hire power" is in charge and knows things that the average human is clueless about.  I'm not trying to be a whacko brother. I'm just wondering how one can get the help he needed to carry out his ritual calling of killing 19 ten year olds.  Too many things don't add up and too many things came together that makes this mass killing some sort planned event or killing.  I also see it's very speculative on my part and it could be like getting hit by lightning a few times.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2022)

Did Justice Burger Call Gun Lobby's Take on 2nd Amendment a Fraud on the American Public?
					

Warren Burger was appointed to the U.S. Supreme Court by President Richard Nixon in 1969.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2022)

*District of Columbia v. Heller - 554 U.S. 570, 128 S. Ct. 2783 (2008)*
*RULE:*
Like most rights, the right secured by the Second Amendment is not unlimited. From Blackstone through the 19th-century cases, commentators and courts routinely explained that the right was not a right to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose. Nothing in the Supreme Court's Heller opinion should be taken to cast doubt on long-standing prohibitions on the possession of firearms. The Supreme Court identifies presumptively lawful regulatory measures only as examples; the list does not purport to be exhaustive.

*CONCLUSION:*
The Court held that the Second Amendment protected an individual right to possess a firearm unconnected with service in a militia and to use that firearm for traditionally lawful purposes, such as self-defense within the home. The Court determined that the Second Amendment's prefatory clause announced a purpose but did not limit or expand the scope of the operative clause. The operative clause's text and history demonstrated that it connoted an individual right to keep and bear arms, and the Court's reading of the operative clause was consistent with the announced purpose of the prefatory clause. None of the Court's precedents foreclosed its conclusions. The Court held that the Second Amendment right was not unlimited, and it noted that its opinion should not be taken to cast doubt on certain long-standing prohibitions related to firearms.

The SCOTUS ruling


			https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/07pdf/07-290.pdf


----------



## espola (May 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *District of Columbia v. Heller - 554 U.S. 570, 128 S. Ct. 2783 (2008)*
> *RULE:*
> Like most rights, the right secured by the Second Amendment is not unlimited. From Blackstone through the 19th-century cases, commentators and courts routinely explained that the right was not a right to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose. Nothing in the Supreme Court's Heller opinion should be taken to cast doubt on long-standing prohibitions on the possession of firearms. The Supreme Court identifies presumptively lawful regulatory measures only as examples; the list does not purport to be exhaustive.
> 
> ...


5-4.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2022)

espola said:


> 5-4.


So...?
5-4 has the same effect as 9-0.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> So...?
> 5-4 has the same effect as 9-0.


And with Thomas in the majority.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2022)

espola said:


> And with Thomas in the majority.


Again...so?
SCALIA, J., delivered the opinion of the Court, in which ROBERTS, C. J., and KENNEDY, THOMAS, and ALITO, JJ., joined.
STEVENS, J., filed a dissenting opinion, in which SOUTER, GINSBURG, and BREYER, JJ., joined. 
BREYER, J., filed a dissenting opinion, in which STEVENS, SOUTER, and GINSBURG, JJ., joined. 

Scalia and Ginsberg were the best of friends. Again...so?


----------



## crush (May 28, 2022)

"This is not a matter of money, it's a matter of will.  If the United States has $40,000,000,000.00 to send to Ukraine, we should be able to do whatever it takes to keep our children safe."   t

I'm shocked 99% of you hate t.  I mean, you guys are all on the record for calling t names.  99% of you have been 100% wrong and you need to come clean and admit you were wrong about The Lion Mr. Trump.  MAGA King!!!  Most of you have been wrong about me too.  So many of you avatars made fun of me and I know why you did.  Made fun of my dd too, not cool  It's cool, smack talk is back and now I get to talk smack back to all of you....lol! Happy Saturday my Fellow Americans who wanted me fired and lose out on all the fun. Buffon's on here called him Orangeman, Crazy, Russian Spy and so much worse. Karma is here and it's not too late to capitulate and get on the right side of life


----------



## crush (May 28, 2022)

BREAKING REPORT: Father of Uvalde Shooter Speaks, ‘I Don’t Want Them Calling Him a Monster… They Don’t Know Nothing’...


----------



## espola (May 29, 2022)

espola said:


> The following response is, unfortunately, not unique --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529427654839046144


And then there is this --  it's because evolution is true --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530984919857606657


----------



## espola (May 29, 2022)

Let's see -- as I understand it based on the current story -- one teenager with one gun was able to hold off the entire school security department, much of the local police department (including their SWAT team), some county sheriff's deputies, some Texas Rangers, and a Border Patrol tactical response squad for almost an hour.

Maybe they should have called the Fire Department.  You never see them waiting for someone to unlock a door.


----------



## crush (May 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Let's see -- as I understand it based on the current story -- one teenager with one gun was able to hold off the entire school security department, much of the local police department (including their SWAT team), some county sheriff's deputies, some Texas Rangers, and a Border Patrol tactical response squad for almost an hour.
> 
> Maybe they should have called the Fire Department.  You never see them waiting for someone to unlock a door.


Let's see -- as I understand it based on the news -- no way one 18 year old could pull this off without help and support. Teacher propped a door open 1 minute before he crashed Grandma's truck.  BTW, he shot Grandma in the face over her calling him out for stiffing her on his share of the phone bill.  Dude spent all his $$$ on guns that cost $5K each?  RIP all you sweet children.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2022)

Another day --









						'We thought it was firecrackers': 1 dead, 7 injured in Oklahoma festival shooting
					

Authorities said one person was killed and seven were injured in a shooting early Sunday at an outdoor festival in eastern Oklahoma.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## crush (May 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Another day --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another person died in his sleep last night.  More deaths then births, another day in America......


----------



## crush (May 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Another day --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## espola (May 30, 2022)

Stolen and paraphrased from Facebook --

If meth dealers donated to politicians like the NRA does, any 18-year-old could buy all the Sudafed he wanted at the drugstore.


----------



## crush (May 30, 2022)

espola said:


> Stolen and paraphrased from Facebook --
> 
> If meth dealers donated to poiticians like the NRA does, any 18-year-old could buy all the Sudafed he wanted at the drugstore.


Let's make a deal.  I am leaving for good June 5th.  I think you should stop ignoring me just for that day.  I see you spelled a word wrong.  Let's clean that up Grandpa.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2022)

espola said:


> Stolen and paraphrased from Facebook --
> 
> If meth dealers donated to poiticians like the NRA does, any 18-year-old could buy all the Sudafed he wanted at the drugstore.


If the excuse is “criminals won’t obey the laws so gun laws are only for he honest!” Then why have laws at all? Any laws. Speeders will speed, druggies will drug, hookers will whore and murderers will murder.


----------



## crush (May 30, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If the excuse is “criminals won’t obey the laws so gun laws are only for he honest!” Then why have laws at all? Any laws. Speeders will speed, druggies will drug, hookers will whore and murderers will murder.


Hey Sunshie, please ask Espola if he will unignore me just for June 5th.  I 100% will not post on here after that day.  Tell the God Father I say hi by the way.  How are you feeling by the way?


----------



## crush (May 30, 2022)

espola said:


> Stolen and paraphrased from Facebook --
> 
> If meth dealers donated to poiticians like the NRA does, any 18-year-old could buy all the Sudafed he wanted at the drugstore.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If the excuse is “criminals won’t obey the laws so gun laws are only for he honest!” Speeders will speed, druggies will drug, hookers will whore and murderers will murder.


One brief moment of reality...and a small bit of editing...


----------



## crush (May 30, 2022)

Freeze sucker!!!  Notice the mask uniform?









						Truth Social
					

Truth Social is America's "Big Tent" social media platform that encourages an open, free, and honest global conversation without discriminating on the basis of political ideology.




					truthsocial.com


----------



## crush (May 31, 2022)

*Introducing Ra my cat.  I love him so much.  He is a wild cat and also a domestic kitty, if that makes any sense.  Dude goes on walks with me now. * 


*I won't post the link, but the killer is on video with a bag of dead cats.  Anyone who kills cats are doing so for ritual purposes.  Also, his Uncle said he treated girls like shit and hated them so much.  Ex-Girlfriend said he was mean to her as well and classmates all say he put girls down all the time.  *


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Stolen and paraphrased from Facebook --
> 
> If meth dealers donated to politicians like the NRA does, any 18-year-old could buy all the Sudafed he wanted at the drugstore.


Hunter Biden knows this first hand....


----------



## espola (May 31, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hunter Biden knows this first hand....


Is that what's on the laptop?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2022)




----------



## espola (May 31, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> View attachment 13727


If that was meth he wouldn't be sleeping.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2022)

espola said:


> If that was meth he wouldn't be sleeping.


Do tell Magoo...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2022)

Here are Hunters crack rotted teeth....


----------



## espola (May 31, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> View attachment 13728
> 
> Here are Hunters crack rotted teeth....


That's usually known as "meth mouth".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Is that what's on the laptop?


We may never know, they won’t tell us or know. They just know it’s bad.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2022)

espola said:


> That's usually known as "meth mouth".


So that's what Hunter had....thanks.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We may never know, they won’t tell us or know. They just know it’s bad.


Once again your ignorance is your beacon.
Google Hunter Biden's laptop or search the Washington Post, New York Times, Washington Examiner, Wall Street Journal, New York Post


----------



## espola (May 31, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Once again your ignorance is your beacon.
> Google Hunter Biden's laptop or search the Washington Post, New York Times, Washington Examiner, Wall Street Journal, New York Post


I'll give you a break and assume you have done that already.  What did you find?


----------



## crush (May 31, 2022)

espola said:


> If that was meth he wouldn't be sleeping.


He ran out of his crack sometimes and when you run out, you suck on the pipe like a pacifier hoping for a "hi by the way" or you smoke white cheese or popcorn from the carpet in hopes of getting high and alive.  If you smoke white Mexican cheese, popcorn and hair from the carpet and you think it's crack, you will go to sleep and then wake up disappointed at yourself and maybe just laugh it off like you do and not take this very serious for our poor country that is super compromised and you dont seem to care at all.  Ask dumb Q like, "What on the lap top."  Just wait Grandpa


----------



## espola (May 31, 2022)

Grace T. said:


> -the shooter entered through a door which was propped open by a teacher.  It's unknown why the teacher propped open the door.


Maybe not -- 









						Lawyer for Uvalde teacher contradicts key detail from official police account of shooting
					

In the days after the school shooting in Uvalde, Texas, that left 19 students and two teachers dead, news reports echoed police claims that the shooter entered the classroom where he killed all his victims through a door that was left propped open by a school teacher. Now, according to the San...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## crush (May 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Maybe not --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let it go Espola.  Dude had his reasons and people will learn from this massacre.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2022)

espola said:


> I'll give you a break and assume you have done that already.  What did you find?


Now why would you give me a break Magoo?
I don't need nor want charity from you. 
Thanks for the offer...
Get off your recliner, set your wine glass down and do a little digging...


----------



## espola (May 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Maybe not --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More thorough treatment --









						Narratives, and blame, shift again as dysfunction engulfs shooting probe
					

The Texas Department of Public Safety said a local police chief had stopped cooperating. It also walked back a statement that a teacher had propped open a door used by the shooter to enter the school.




					www.texastribune.org


----------



## crush (May 31, 2022)

espola said:


> More thorough treatment --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So confusing.  Now the Schools Chief of Police refuses to talk with the Texas Rangers.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2022)

With the frequently changing stories, it now appears that the only person telling the truth at Abbott's press conference was Beto O'Rourke.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If the excuse is “criminals won’t obey the laws so gun laws are only for he honest!” Then why have laws at all? Any laws. Speeders will speed, druggies will drug, hookers will whore and murderers will murder.


The craziest utterance of that idea was from the Texas Attorney General -- the senior official empowered in the State of Texas to enforce the law.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

In the latest political news from Uvalde -- the chief of the local school police force, the man who was responsible for the decision to let children bleed to death rather than risk a confrontation with one teenager armed with one gun, was recently elected to the Uvalde City Council (I must assume that he had a better reputation on election day).  The Mayor of Uvalde initially announced that out of respect for the funerals being conducted in the city that the City Council meeting in which the new members were to be sworn in was canceled, then announced later that those new members, including the schools' police chief, were sworn in in private (or "secret", if you prefer) ceremonies.









						Uvalde Mayor announces that City Council members have been sworn in. That includes CISD Police Chief Pete Arredondo.
					

The mayor said on Monday that the meeting would not take place as scheduled. Arredondo has been blamed for law enforcement's failure to engage the shooter at Robb.




					www.kens5.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2022)

espola said:


> In the latest political news from Uvalde -- the chief of the local school police force, the man who was responsible for the decision to let children bleed to death rather than risk a confrontation with one teenager armed with one gun, was recently elected to the Uvalde City Council (I must assume that he had a better reputation on election day).  The Mayor of Uvalde initially announced that out of respect for the funerals being conducted in the city that the City Council meeting in which the new members were to be sworn in was canceled, then announced later that those new members, including the schools' police chief, were sworn in in private (or "secret", if you prefer) ceremonies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can they impeach him?


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can they impeach him?


I think recall is what they do to city council members.  That is allowed in Texas depending on the city charter of the city in question.  The Uvalde City Charter does not mention recall, but does have a "Removal" process in Article 2, Section 11 "by a majority vote of all councilmen elected".

I think a quiet resignation would be more appropriate, instead of dragging out the whole mess again in public hearings.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2022)

espola said:


> I think recall is what they do to city council members.  That is allowed in Texas depending on the city charter of the city in question.  The Uvalde City Charter does not mention recall, but does have a "Removal" process in Article 2, Section 11 "by a majority vote of all councilmen elected".
> 
> I think a quiet resignation would be more appropriate, instead of dragging out the whole mess again in public hearings.


Or he could go full trumpy and “deny, deny, deny, then lie, while acting none of it ever happened” and guess what, lots of people will believe because they want to. I guess we will see if he has any character.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Or he could go full trumpy and “deny, deny, deny, then lie, while acting none of it ever happened” and guess what, lots of people will believe because they want to. I guess we will see if he has any character.


I'm not sure about the election demographics of Uvalde, but it seems the actions of the Mayor since the shooting might have lost him some support among the citizens there.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531695825742594048


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

Since the school is a crime scene, I expect that 22 autopsies will be performed. I wonder if the results of those will ever be made publicc.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2022)

espola said:


> Since the school is a crime scene, I expect that 22 autopsies will be performed. I wonder if the results of those will ever be made publicc.


I wonder why you'd wonder that....


----------



## crush (Jun 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I wonder why you'd wonder that....


I'm done trying to figure out the facts in this case.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I wonder why you'd wonder that....


The obvious reason is to see if any of the children could have been saved by a prompt response.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2022)

It seems the “pro-life” crowd is in support of killing as many as quickly as possible without any skill involved just carpet spray . . . but then again they also claim to be pro-religious freedom (only when it’s their religion), pro-America (only when America does things their way), pro-law and order (unless it’s someone they agree with under scrutiny) . . . the irony . . . the irony


----------



## crush (Jun 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It seems the “pro-life” crowd is in support of killing as many as quickly as possible without any skill involved just carpet spray . . . but then again they also claim to be pro-religious freedom (only when it’s their religion), pro-America (only when America does things their way), pro-law and order (unless it’s someone they agree with under scrutiny) . . . the irony . . . the irony


I'm leaving at 5:55pm June 5th Husker.  It's been my pleasure talking smack with you. One of the things I learned the most over all these years is that You and Grandpa Espola are sickos.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It seems the “pro-life” crowd is in support of killing as many as quickly as possible without any skill involved just carpet spray . . . but then again they also claim to be pro-religious freedom (only when it’s their religion), pro-America (only when America does things their way), pro-law and order (unless it’s someone they agree with under scrutiny) . . . the irony . . . the irony


The irony indeed... abortions have killed more children than guns ever will...you are one ignorant judgmental buffoon...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2022)

espola said:


> The obvious reason is to see if any of the children could have been saved by a prompt response.


I understand why they are important....
I was questioning why would you wonder if they will ever be released


----------



## crush (Jun 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I understand why they are important....
> I was questioning why would you would wonder if they will ever be released


I was thinking the same thing.  He weird 100% and I will leave this place with my head held up high.  I dealt with little monster men and I had no idea the depth of how low some men will go on this planet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It seems the “pro-life” crowd is in support of killing as many as quickly as possible without any skill involved just carpet spray . . . but then again they also claim to be pro-religious freedom (only when it’s their religion), pro-America (only when America does things their way), pro-law and order (unless it’s someone they agree with under scrutiny) . . . the irony . . . the irony


Oh yeah, I forgot about how they are pro-big oil corporations (until those corporations raise prices to make up for lost profits due to Covid that was handled horribly on a national scale for at least the first year or so).


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about how they are pro-big oil corporations (until those corporations raise prices to make up for lost profits due to Covid that was handled horribly on a national scale for at least the first year or so).


Sources....? You do know how to cite sources?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2022)

Let's take a little something from Italy that is not food related...

_Anyone over 18 can own a gun in Italy, as long as they meet certain criteria. 
They have to apply for a firearms license, take a firearms safety course at a gun range, and have no criminal record. Their physician has to sign a certificate affirming that the potential gun owner does not suffer from drug addiction or mental health issues._

Something to ponder...


----------



## whatithink (Jun 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's take a little something from Italy that is not food related...
> 
> _Anyone over 18 can own a gun in Italy, as long as they meet certain criteria.
> They have to apply for a firearms license, take a firearms safety course at a gun range, and have no criminal record. Their physician has to sign a certificate affirming that the potential gun owner does not suffer from drug addiction or mental health issues._
> ...


An Irish guy I knew well told me about how it worked in Ireland (a good few years ago now, but I doubt they've become more lenient).

He had to install a gun safe, this had to be bolted to concrete and have a secure lock.
He had to make an appointment with the police to come around so that they could examine #1, and verify that it met the criteria.
Having received permission from the visit in #2, he could now apply for a license to purchase a shotgun for hunting purposes.
After a time (background checks etc.) he was approved and issued with a license.
With the license, he could now go to a gun shop and purchase a gun.
As he was now a gun owner, the police have permission to visit any time to verify that it is securely locked away in the gun safe - if it isn't then the gun is confiscated, and the license revoked - zero chance of getting another license.


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about how they are pro-big oil corporations (until those corporations raise prices to make up for lost profits due to Covid that was handled horribly on a national scale for at least the first year or so).


is happiness achieved by living in an alternate universe ?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It seems the “pro-life” crowd is in support of killing as many as quickly as possible without any skill involved just carpet spray . . . but then again they also claim to be pro-religious freedom (only when it’s their religion), pro-America (only when America does things their way), pro-law and order (unless it’s someone they agree with under scrutiny) . . . the irony . . . the irony


Did you learn this on your crystal ball? One step forward.. ten steps back.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2022)

whatithink said:


> An Irish guy I knew well told me about how it worked in Ireland (a good few years ago now, but I doubt they've become more lenient).
> 
> He had to install a gun safe, this had to be bolted to concrete and have a secure lock.
> He had to make an appointment with the police to come around so that they could examine #1, and verify that it met the criteria.
> ...


I'm not certain, but I don't think Ireland has a second amendment...


----------



## whatithink (Jun 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not certain, but I don't think Ireland has a second amendment...


Didn't think Italy had either.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2022)

whatithink said:


> Didn't think Italy had either.


True.

But In what was posted from Italy I don't think it would be overturned per the 2nd, 4th or 5th amendments...


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I understand why they are important....
> I was questioning why would you wonder if they will ever be released


It's Texas.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's take a little something from Italy that is not food related...
> 
> _Anyone over 18 can own a gun in Italy, as long as they meet certain criteria.
> They have to apply for a firearms license, take a firearms safety course at a gun range, and have no criminal record. Their physician has to sign a certificate affirming that the potential gun owner does not suffer from drug addiction or mental health issues._
> ...


The NRA used to be the primary source for firearms safety and marksmanship training.  I wasn't allowed to get my first hunting license until I passed their course.   The safety course was taught in a high school classroom, with real rifles and shotguns as training aids.  The follow-up marksmanship course was conducted in a church basement, using .22 rifles on a 50-foot target range.

But things changed at the NRA sometime in the '70s when they shifted from an emphasis on gun safety and accuracy and took up the policy of unrestricted gun ownership.  You would never get a common-sense policy like the Italian one you cited unless the NRA released its hold on our politicians.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> True.
> 
> But In what was posted from Italy I don't think it would be overturned per the 2nd, 4th or 5th amendments...


That depends on the makeup of SCOTUS. Its not what's in the amendments or how they were interpreted, but how the current SCOTUS decides by a majority. I'd say it wouldn't stand with this SCOTUS, but whatdoiknow.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2022)

espola said:


> It's Texas.


Yeah? So?
Have you examples where this type of information was withheld in Texas?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2022)

espola said:


> The NRA used to be the primary source for firearms safety and marksmanship training.  I wasn't allowed to get my first hunting license until I passed their course.   The safety course was taught in a high school classroom, with real rifles and shotguns as training aids.  The follow-up marksmanship course was conducted in a church basement, using .22 rifles on a 50-foot target range.
> 
> But things changed at the NRA sometime in the '70s when they shifted from an emphasis on gun safety and accuracy and took up the policy of unrestricted gun ownership.  You would never get a common-sense policy like the Italian one you cited unless the NRA released its hold on our politicians.


Seems like a good place to start and as I posted I don't think there would be 2nd, 4th or 5th amendments problems...
Time will tell.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2022)

whatithink said:


> That depends on the makeup of SCOTUS. Its not what's in the amendments or how they were interpreted, but how the current SCOTUS decides by a majority. I'd say it wouldn't stand with this SCOTUS, but whatdoiknow.


Texas doesn't allow anyone under 21 yrs. to buy a handgun...


----------



## whatithink (Jun 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Texas doesn't allow anyone under 21 yrs. to buy a handgun...


not much comfort to the parents of children murdered by a teenager with a long gun purchased legally.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah? So?
> Have you examples where this type of information was withheld in Texas?


Texas has a "dead suspect loophole" law that allows police departments and local governments to keep details of crimes shielded from the public.  It is usually invoked when revealing the information might be embarrassing to police or public officials. 









						Texas law allows police to keep details about deceased suspects confidential
					

What started with a routine shoplifting call ended with the death of a 19-year-old Austinite in police custody. More than a year later, the public still hasn't seen video that would reveal what happened that day — because state law allows police to keep it secret.




					www.texastribune.org


----------



## watfly (Jun 1, 2022)

whatithink said:


> An Irish guy I knew well told me about how it worked in Ireland (a good few years ago now, but I doubt they've become more lenient).
> 
> He had to install a gun safe, this had to be bolted to concrete and have a secure lock.
> He had to make an appointment with the police to come around so that they could examine #1, and verify that it met the criteria.
> ...


That horse has left the barn in the US.   I would like to see gun owners held personally liable for crimes and injuries caused by a gun licensed to them...both criminally and civilly.  I'd bet that would motivate gun owners who don't already do so to put their guns in a secure safe.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

Twitter Publish
					






					publish.twitter.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2022)

espola said:


> Twitter Publish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious that he got some applause.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2022)

watfly said:


> That horse has left the barn in the US.   I would like to see gun owners held personally liable for crimes and injuries caused by a gun licensed to them...both criminally and civilly.  I'd bet that would motivate gun owners who don't already do so to put their guns in a secure safe.


Gun manufacturers should be in charge of screening potential buyers and be held responsible if they don’t follow through with proper vetting.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious that he got some applause.


Wayne gives no indication that he understood what was going on.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gun manufacturers should be in charge of screening potential buyers and be held responsible if they don’t follow through with proper vetting.


Gun manufacturers are in most cases politically protected -- a legacy of the w years.









						Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## crush (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Gun manufacturers are in most cases politically protected -- a legacy of the w years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend from back in the old country, Philly, suggested this:

I have a proposal that a number of people have found acceptable AND effective (including big 2nd Amendment supporters).  First, passing a firearm safety class prior is required to even begin the buying process.  Second, a proficiency check on the weapon being purchased (we've got enough people getting shot, the last thing we need is someone buying guns who can't hit the broadside of a barn!).  This must be renewed every two years (or less) - if they can't pass it, TFB, turn in the weapon or face a massive fine/jail time.  Third, a minimum 10-14 day waiting period before the sale is finalized.  Fourth (and this is the MOST important one), EXTENSIVE, in depth background/mental health checks prior to finalizing the purchase.

BUT - it won't be the Government running these classes/tests/background checks. It will be paid for and the records retained by the manufacturers and distributers. The records cannot be released to anyone EXCEPT their insurance companies and/or courts wherein someone is trying to include the manufacturers/distributers.  IF they ran the checks correctly (VERY extensive and thorough), they are insulated against any verdict or judgement against them. HOWEVER, if they didn't run the checks the way they're supposed to, they automatically, by law, are responsible for no less than 50% of any judgement (the other 50% to be assigned based on what the jury decides as for percentages of liability, so it could go up significantly higher than just 50%)

Would this work? You bet your a$$ it would.  ONE time where the company/store didn't do what they were supposed to and their insurance policies would be cancelled immediately.  No other insurance company would touch them and they'd be out of business in a matter of months.  And that ONE time would cause every other company/store to toe the line, dot every i and cross every t, and make DAMN sure every check was done correctly. 

Sure, it would add to the cost of each gun (less than you might expect because there would be a volume discount).  But if that's what is needed to reduce the number of these kinds of shootings, then that's what needs to be done.  And it spreads the cost over ALL gun owners (and NOT the general population) - I've heard many, many times about how most gun owners are responsible, so they should have an issue with sharing the costs.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 2, 2022)

watfly said:


> That horse has left the barn in the US.   I would like to see gun owners held personally liable for crimes and injuries caused by a gun licensed to them...both criminally and civilly.  I'd bet that would motivate gun owners who don't already do so to put their guns in a secure safe.


And yet (GOP) FL passed some common sense red flag laws a few years back, despite opposition from the NRA (downgraded pols from A to C on guns) and the political blow back from the electorate was basically zero. People, i.e. us, are fine with common sense gun laws to keep the guns out of or to take the guns away from those that shouldn't have them.

BTW, you do know that you don't have to register your gun in many states, e.g. AZ for instance, so the whole "licensed" guns is a misnomer. There is no national database of owners, there's no national database of gun violence even ... 'cos the NRA.


----------



## crush (Jun 2, 2022)

whatithink said:


> And yet (GOP) FL passed some common sense red flag laws a few years back, despite opposition from the NRA (downgraded pols from A to C on guns) and the political blow back from the electorate was basically zero. People, i.e. us, are fine with common sense gun laws to keep the guns out of or to take the guns away from those that shouldn't have them.
> 
> BTW, you do know that you don't have to register your gun in many states, e.g. AZ for instance, so the whole "licensed" guns is a misnomer. There is no national database of owners, there's no national database of gun violence even ... 'cos the NRA.


Look, what your side has been doing is insane and no one in theor right mind would give up the best weapon a man can by.  Look you guys.  You go full Russia Russia and then Impeach twice, then start a pandemic, then lockdown, then mask, then riots, then close small biz down, then jabs for everyone or get fired. Then you guys jump over to stealing the election by using Mules and then stop producing oil and then leave Afghanistan with weapons, then look to start ww3 and send $40,000,000,000 to Ukraine and help small biz with zero.  Gas is now $9.19 and shootings are everywhere.  What i think is that you are wrong and have been wrong.  Your brain has been hacked big time.  Sorry, you're 100% wrong about everything.  It's not too late to capitulate.  Killing babies, starting wars with bio weapons, firing people for not taking the juice and then trying to take guns away from people is insane and you will lose.  What happen in some small towns in AZ is insane as well!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2022)

whatithink said:


> not much comfort to the parents of children murdered by a teenager with a long gun purchased legally.


One has to hope they will look into changing the laws regarding 18 yr olds and rifles...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2022)

whatithink said:


> And yet (GOP) FL passed some common sense red flag laws a few years back, despite opposition from the NRA (downgraded pols from A to C on guns) and the political blow back from the electorate was basically zero. People, i.e. us, are fine with common sense gun laws to keep the guns out of or to take the guns away from those that shouldn't have them.
> 
> BTW, you do know that you don't have to register your gun in many states, e.g. AZ for instance, so the whole "licensed" guns is a misnomer. There is no national database of owners, there's no national database of gun violence even ... 'cos the NRA.


Delaware, Illinois, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania along with a majority of states have no gun registration laws


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## whatithink (Jun 2, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> One has to hope they will look into changing the laws regarding 18 yr olds and rifles...


I have mixed views on the 18 year old threshold. 

You are old enough to vote. You are old enough to kill/die for your country. You are old enough to drive (& have been for a couple of years).

You are not old enough to drink (weird).

IMV, you do all the checking up front. You also have red flag laws so if something changes you can legally protect people. The 18 vs 21 thing becomes moot at that point.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 2, 2022)

espola said:


>


Full of shit you are, as usual.


Wuerenlingen, Switzerland, shooting kills 5 | CNN
Unsolved Mysteries: Slaughter in Seewen | by Michael East | The Mystery Box | Medium

List of massacres in Switzerland - Wikipedia 

Whereas the U.S. has nearly 12 deaths per 100,000, Switzerland has around 7.
Difference of 5.  

Switzerland murder/homicide rate for 2018 was 0.59, a 10.2% increase from 2017. 
Switzerland murder/homicide rate for 2017 was 0.53, a 0.89% decline from 2016. 
Switzerland murder/homicide rate for 2016 was 0.54, a 21.83% decline from 2015. 
Switzerland murder/homicide rate for 2015 was 0.69, a 37.51% increase from 2014.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 2, 2022)

whatithink said:


> I have mixed views on the 18 year old threshold.
> 
> You are old enough to vote. You are old enough to kill/die for your country. You are old enough to drive (& have been for a couple of years).
> 
> ...




Parenting
Parenting
Parenting
Parenting
Parenting
Parenting
Parenting
Parenting
Parenting
Parenting
Parenting
Parenting

THAT is the solution. The ONLY solution.


----------



## watfly (Jun 2, 2022)

whatithink said:


> I have mixed views on the 18 year old threshold.
> 
> You are old enough to vote. You are old enough to kill/die for your country. You are old enough to drive (& have been for a couple of years).
> 
> ...


I'm all for red flag laws but the data and access to it has to be better.  I'm not confident our government can pull that off.  I think we need to consider some sort of public/private partnership when it comes to gun safety...and yes I realize that's probably like trying to catch a unicorn at the end of a rainbow.

The vast majority are for common sense gun laws (which is just one variable we have to address) and we need to start somewhere.  Will this solve the probably, absolutely not, but I believe it will help a bit.  We know doing nothing doesn't work.  The claim that "gun laws only affect law abiding citizens" is a BS rationalization.  Most laws are more burdensome for law abiding citizens than criminals.  Personally I think "hardening" schools should be our first priority.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 2, 2022)

watfly said:


> I'm all for red flag laws but the data and access to it has to be better.  I'm not confident our government can pull that off.  I think we need to consider some sort of public/private partnership when it comes to gun safety...and yes I realize that's probably like trying to catch a unicorn at the end of a rainbow.
> 
> The vast majority are for common sense gun laws (which is just one variable we have to address) and we need to start somewhere.  Will this solve the probably, absolutely not, but I believe it will help a bit.  We know doing nothing doesn't work.  The claim that "gun laws only affect law abiding citizens" is a BS rationalization.  Most laws are more burdensome for law abiding citizens than criminals.  Personally I think "hardening" schools should be our first priority.


Our government purposely prohibits collection of the data, that's how stupid this has become. There's no doubt (in my mind) that we can implement laws and policies that are supported by the vast majority of the people of this country, which in turn will reduce significantly the incidences of these mass murders, while ensuring people's 2nd amendment rights are not impacted.

Too many pols are just interested in thoughts (how much $ from NRA can I get from this) and prayers (praying this blows over quickly), than on saving lives.


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 2, 2022)

We have laws on the books , we can make more laws , but will they be prosecuted ?

Who is going enforce these laws ? Doesn’t that mean more policing ?


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> We have laws on the books , we can make more laws , but will they be prosecuted ?
> 
> Who is going enforce these laws ? Doesn’t that mean more policing ?


I don't think there is a law on the books that has not been broken by someone at some time.  Should we get rid of all those obviously ineffective laws also?


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 2, 2022)

espola said:


> I don't think there is a law on the books that has not been broken by someone at some time.  Should we get rid of all those obviously ineffective laws also?


did I call for getting rid of laws ?


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 2, 2022)

espola said:


> I don't think there is a law on the books that has not been broken by someone at some time.  Should we get rid of all those obviously ineffective laws also?


YES !
Just like YOU got rid of that ineffective Toyota PU You posted about
trying to patch up YOUESELF. Unless YOU'RE still " hoarding " that 
ineffective pile.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2022)

*Researchers say being part of a set of available and long-term resources to preempt active shooters is far more important than annual active shooter drills*

Mass killing events remain rare, comprising fewer than 1% of all firearms homicides and rarer than lightning strikes as a cause of death.









						LE takeaways from the largest database of life histories of U.S. mass shooters
					

Research project identified 171 mass public shootings that were coded on 99 life history variables, including mental health history and trauma




					www.police1.com


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Researchers say being part of a set of available and long-term resources to preempt active shooters is far more important than annual active shooter drills*
> 
> Mass killing events remain rare, comprising fewer than 1% of all firearms homicides and rarer than lightning strikes as a cause of death.
> 
> ...


Isn't Lexipro the company that advises police officers to say "stop resisting" as soon as they turn on their bodycams?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Isn't Lexipro the company that advises police officers to say "stop resisting" as soon as they turn on their bodycams?


I don't know.
I do know that you usually know the answer to questions you pose.....
How do you know the officers weren't saying "stop resisting" before "they turn on their bodycams"?


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2022)

Louie Gohmert shows off his inttelligence --


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't know.
> I do know that you usually know the answer to questions you pose.....
> How do you know the officers weren't saying "stop resisting" before "they turn on their bodycams"?


I just watched a youtube video today involving a private citizen going to a police station to get a complaint form because he felt he was racially profiled in a traffic stop.  The duty sergeant tried to intimidate the citizen apparently not knowing that the citizen was using a hidden camera and apparently forgetting that the station has its own security cameras.  Words were exchanged, and as the citizen was leaving the station the sergeant tackled him from behind and as he was holding the citizen down with a knee to the back and cuffing the limp citizen (who was fully aware of the camera situation) the first words out of the sergeant are "Stop resisting".

That seems to be a theme in those hidden camera videos.  It looks like the police are trying to manufacture evidence because they know they have a weak case.  The widespread nature of those situations makes me suspect that it is deliberately trained  -- which brings up back to Lexipro's core business.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2022)

Folks go off the rails often...
What did y'all think of  Democrat Rep. Katie Porter of California suggested in a recent MSNBC interview inflation and abortion are issues that are tied at the hip — meaning, if Americans really want to fight inflation, then they better support abortion on demand. 
She explained how if there's inflation, there is a rise in the price of every commodity necessary to survive. It becomes expensive to feed and provide for the children, and to put gas in the vehicles. People should be in charge of how many members they want in the family, and how many “mouths they need to feed”.

Synopsis
On Wednesday night, Democratic Katie Porter said that women will have to abort their children due to the rising inflation. She believes that inflation has caused the prices to rise in everything and women should have the right to understand how big of a responsibility it is to start a family.


Read more at:
https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/international/us/women-will-need-to-undergo-abortions-due-to-rising-inflation-under-biden-democrat-katie-porter/articleshow/91523286.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2022)

espola said:


> I just watched a youtube video today involving a private citizen going to a police station to get a complaint form because he felt he was racially profiled in a traffic stop.  The duty sergeant tried to intimidate the citizen apparently not knowing that the citizen was using a hidden camera and apparently forgetting that the station has its own security cameras.  Words were exchanged, and as the citizen was leaving the station the sergeant tackled him from behind and as he was holding the citizen down with a knee to the back and cuffing the limp citizen (who was fully aware of the camera situation) the first words out of the sergeant are "Stop resisting".
> 
> That seems to be a theme in those hidden camera videos.  It looks like the police are trying to manufacture evidence because they know they have a weak case.  The widespread nature of those situations makes me suspect that it is deliberately trained  -- which brings up back to Lexipro's core business.


Well was the man resisting?
Are there dozens of these videos? Hundreds? Thousands?
Brings me back to the causes listed under the study...did you bother to read the study or did you just simply poo-poo it because of the source?


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well was the man resisting?
> Are there dozens of these videos? Hundreds? Thousands?
> Brings me back to the causes listed under the study...did you bother to read the study or did you just simply poo-poo it because of the source?


The "limp citizen" was not resisting, and said so.  The video was one of a series of "test" videos filmed in similar situations -- a private citizen going to a police substation outside of daytime business hours and asking how to file a complaint against a police officer.  Only about 10% of the situations resulted in the citizen getting a department complaint form or directions about how to file a complaint online or by mail, while most of those departments had a written policy that citizens would be given a form on which they could file their complaint.  Denial, intimidation, unwarranted traffic tickets (things like following the citizen to the parking lot and issuing a ticket for "improper backing"), assault, and false arrests were not uncommon.

The situation was so common that it leads me to believe that it is trained -- which brings us back to Lexipro's core business.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Louie Gohmert shows off his inttelligence --


One of Louie's constituents responds --


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2022)

espola said:


> The "limp citizen" was not resisting, and said so.  The video was one of a series of "test" videos filmed in similar situations -- a private citizen going to a police substation outside of daytime business hours and asking how to file a complaint against a police officer.  Only about 10% of the situations resulted in the citizen getting a department complaint form or directions about how to file a complaint online or by mail, while most of those departments had a written policy that citizens would be given a form on which they could file their complaint.  Denial, intimidation, unwarranted traffic tickets (things like following the citizen to the parking lot and issuing a ticket for "improper backing"), assault, and false arrests were not uncommon.
> 
> The situation was so common that it leads me to believe that it is trained -- which brings us back to Lexipro's core business.


Which brings me back to you didn't read the article...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2022)

*Opinion | A Surprisingly Simple Way to Make Sure Good Gun Laws Get Passed*
Opinion by By Richard Feldman - 7h ago

In the wake of two horrible mass shootings in as many weeks, Congress appears as if it might… might…want to do something about how the wrong people obtain guns. As usual, the urgency is coming almost exclusively from the Democratic side, but some Republicans, led by Texas Sen. John Cornyn, are actively participating in drafting potential legislation. But for Congress to actually enact bipartisan legislation, rather than simply go through the motions of another fruitless debate, lawmakers will have to focus on specific preventions not generalized gun bans.

Many on the left will likely say bans _are_ prevention measures. But bans on certain types of weapons or ammunition aren’t practical or politically smart. There are hundreds of millions of semi-automatic firearms owned by over 100 millions Americans, including over 20 million AR-15-type rifles, the most common rifle sold in the U.S. Moreover, bans immediately alienate law-abiding gun owners whose support is crucial to Republican legislators whose support is essential to passage of any new bill.

The key is to remember that neither the “gun lobby” (which President Biden has blamed) nor the “gun grabbers” (the NRA’s boogeyman) supports arming violent predatory criminals or psychopaths. We are not fighting about the policy results because we already agree that dangerous people shouldn’t have access to weapons. To avoid the pointless trap of political demonization, our orienting question must be: “In whose hands are the guns?” Whatever laws we write should be smart enough to distinguish between law-abiding gun owners and people with criminal intent. For the latter group, which the shooters in Buffalo and Uvalde so obviously belong to, we must then ask: How did they get the weapons and how can we make it harder for those types to get them in the future?

Instead of farcical ideas like arming elementary school teachers, which isn’t any more palatable to educators than mandating psychiatric exams prior to buying guns are to firearm owners. Instead let’s examine ideas that can make us safe and are in the realm of the possible. Here are a few,

1. Under the law today, an 18-year-old cannot buy a beer or purchase a handgun until he turns 21. But he can buy a rifle, including the AR-15 style weapon used in the Uvalde massacre, within days of turning 18. We can raise the age for purchase of a long gun to the same age under federal law for purchase of a handgun – 21 years old. It would have prevented both the shooter in Uvalde and Buffalo from obtaining the guns they in fact lawfully purchased and disturbingly used.

2. The next item that we could fix is a properly drafted gun restraining order or “Red Flag Law.” To obtain gun owner support (indeed any civil libertarian support), such a law must limit those seeking the restraining order to those who have close interactions with the respondent. They must have clear and convincing evidence that the person is an immediate danger. In an emergency situation, the order could be granted before the respondent can counter, but a full hearing must expeditiously be granted. If we adhere to due process (avoiding hearsay,for example) gun owners can’t complain that the laws infringe the rights of peaceful gun owners. Several states have enacted RFL’s with varying degrees of opposition and success. The more careful we are in drafting this law, the less likely it will become a poorly used prohibition that gun owners will decry.

3. We can pass background checks for all _commercial_ transfers of firearms. Note that I didn’t suggest the more politically charged and counter-productive “universal” background checks. Universal background checks include transfers to family members which inevitably will be ignored, making de facto criminals of millions of children, parents and spouses. The value of background checks is verifying the safety of people you don’t know, not delaying transfers to those who sleep in the next bedroom or long-standing close friends.

4. Let’s pass legislation that gives an immediate income tax deduction for the purchase of gun safes for both home and cars. States with sales taxes can piggyback this with a sales tax exemption as well. This might sound like an unusual indulgence for gun owners, but isn’t the point to prevent guns from falling into the wrong hands? If we can achieve that with a tax carrot rather than a criminal stick, why shouldn’t we? Let’s encourage gun owners by using our tax code before we consider more mandates in our criminal code.

5. Finally, we need an organized and coordinated approach to this multifaceted problem. This should begin immediately but the benefits will take more time. WPete Gagliardi, former director of Congressional affairs at the Bureau of Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms, has proposed a “national task force on mass shootings.” Gagliardi wrote, “To label the cause of the problem as one thing or another — mental illness or guns or both — without deliberate review by diverse entities at this point may be little more than opinions, as well-intended as they may be. Even if 100 percent correct, they are not in and of themselves sustainable solutions without a well-conceived proper plan of action.” Maturity requires using the moment to make the right decisions. If we continue following the pacifying cry to “just do something,” we will again miss the opportunity to make effectual choices.

Defined in terms of promoting safety rather than denying rights, new gun laws can be politically advantageous to both sides.

The past two years saw a huge increase in gun buying amongst Asians, Black people, Hispanics and women, constituencies the Democrats historically count upon. These voters are listening to this debate and what they hear (intentionally or otherwise) is that “they can’t be trusted with the guns they own” and that they should rely on the police for protection. (The inadequate performance by law enforcement in Uvalde makes this proposition debatable at best.) Gun laws that make it impossible for citizens to protect themselves will only help drive more voters into the arms of the GOP.

When Republicans “Just say no,” a defensive crouch that doesn’t align with the majority of public opinion, and Democrats seek to outlaw the last firearm type misused it’s no wonder Americans feel hopeless from calculated gridlock. There are answers surrounding the misuse of guns if we will address them calmly and without the annoying tribal accusations that underscore infuriating politics but preclude constructive policy accomplishments.

Good politics dictate that the people participate in the policy process. If you don’t like the process of democracy, that’s a whole different debate. We used to be pretty good at balancing interests, rights and responsibilities in the United States. In the 1980s, Mothers against Drunk Driving helped to raise the drinking age to 21. We didn’t set as a goal the prohibition of alcohol nor the suspension of the sale, ownership or use of private vehicles. We zeroed in on the problem of a deadly behavior. We ought to try that strategy again right now. 

Opinion | A Surprisingly Simple Way to Make Sure Good Gun Laws Get Passed (msn.com)


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Which brings me back to you didn't read the article...


The subtitle you quoted led me to believe that there might be something interesting in it, but it was mostly just handwaving.  Or maybe you found some specific suggestions I missed?


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2022)

espola said:


> The "limp citizen" was not resisting, and said so.  The video was one of a series of "test" videos filmed in similar situations -- a private citizen going to a police substation outside of daytime business hours and asking how to file a complaint against a police officer.  Only about 10% of the situations resulted in the citizen getting a department complaint form or directions about how to file a complaint online or by mail, while most of those departments had a written policy that citizens would be given a form on which they could file their complaint.  Denial, intimidation, unwarranted traffic tickets (things like following the citizen to the parking lot and issuing a ticket for "improper backing"), assault, and false arrests were not uncommon.
> 
> The situation was so common that it leads me to believe that it is trained -- which brings us back to Lexipro's core business.


Here's another example of well-trained intimidation tactics --


----------



## crush (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 3, 2022)

Look's like the Chief of Police was also pals with Beto and Joe.  He gave $5 to both of them to show support in their elections.  Then we have Beto interrupting press conference and now we have Joe wanting all the good weapons illegal.  He say's you can keep your 22 because if the enemy does come at you and you shoot them in the lung, the bad guys won;t die because a 22 won;t destroy the bad guy with a better gun and that is trying to take you down.  These people are nuts and they will go down as the most stupid humans ever.  Pick the TRUTH over the LIES.


----------



## crush (Jun 3, 2022)

Talk about mass killings. I'm SMFH this morning.  I have a meet up with my best liberal friend.  I love this guy and he loves me.  I can;t wait to show him the pics of his fav Anti-Trumper Congressman Shifty. I know some people that have some weird fetishes and that should remain private. However, if they involve minors and those minors were stolen and or harvested for these fetishes', then that cannot remain private and if it is the actual virus, then we all need to at the very least, help contain that behavior and not make it so normal.  We have to PROTECT the kids and that starts when their woven together in the womb and after a male and female hook up.  We have a problem in this country and it involves the children and we all know it.


----------



## crush (Jun 3, 2022)

Gun Guy Salesman said that Truedough and Joe have made this week the #1 week ever in gun sales.


----------



## crush (Jun 3, 2022)

I was born into Private Foster Care ((PFF)).  My other pals in the adoption world or no adoption world were born into State Foster Care ((SFC)).  I had a very dear pal from church days that had a wife that cheated on him when they were going through her alcohol addiction.  Long story but she met a guy at rehab and they had sex and she got pregnant.  My pal did tell her if she doesnt seek treatment, he will leave her.  She got arrested for crashing her car and was told by the judge, "Jail or rehab." She chose the latter and my pal was happy for a few months until she told him she was pregnant.  He knew 100% it wasn't his kid because.  He already had two kids with her and he really did love his wife and believed in her and thought this was his calling in life, to love another man's child.  He told me all this and asked me for advice along the way.  I told him what I would do from the very beginning but he didn;t listen.  She promised to quit once and for all and that she made a mistake and she will be better.  So they both decided to keep the baby and raise this baby and they tried.  The biological father was a crack addict and drank booze during the time they conceived the child.  This is called a "Crack and Alcohol baby" and it's sad that two adults would be so irresponsible and treat life like they did.  I am not making this up.  Anyway, wife never quit and they got a divorce.  My pal 100% tried to raise the other guys child for two years by himself and his two kids but the kid was a mess.  I say this lightly and with 100% compassion you guys.  He was arrested in grade school for crazy stuff and my buddy said, "no mas."  The boy was put in a half way house and jail was next.  This is where crush comes in.  I felt so bad for him and thought I could love him and "fix" him.  His mom was in jail and he had no true family, except his mom and she was a mess and still is last I heard.  One reason I hate booze.  He never met his biological dad and the dad he thought was his dad is not his real dad after all.  The only dad he knew gave hom to the State.  So I stepped and my son tied to help.  We took him to church and lunch at my house.  He was such a cool kid but so angry and full of abandonment and lack of love.  Wouldn;t you be angry a little?  This is where they groom these kids.  I tried my best but he got into some big fights and then to the Big House and I lost track of him.  He became very violent and full of rage.  I pray for him a lot.  His name is David and he's not a monster.  He needed love you guys from birth.


----------



## crush (Jun 3, 2022)

I didn;t even know this.  Espola been telling us all that all they did back then was hide under the table from a Nuke attack.  Can you imagine today's teacher on guns?


----------



## crush (Jun 3, 2022)

Or a cop out to lunch when the shooter shows up.......


----------



## crush (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)

It began In 1768, “the freeholders” led by John Hancock and James Otis, met in Boston at Faneuil Hall and passed several resolutions. Including “that the Subjects being Protestants, may have Arms for their Defense.”

The royal governor rejected this proposal.


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)

*Uvalde school board declines to punish police chief who failed to confront Robb Elementary gunman*
*The school shooting took the lives of 19 children, 2 teachers

Punish?  How about dismiss or fire the Chief?  They should hire the off duty Boarder Patrol agent to be chief and then hire the mama bear that saved her kids as his Deputy.  I'm shocked he keeps his job.   *


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2022)

“Those opposed to assault weapon bans continue to play games with AR-15 semantics, pretending there’s some meaningful differences between it and the M4 carbine that the military carries. There really aren’t. 2/”









						Ret. Major General explains the difference between an AR-15 and the military's weapons of war
					

Major General Paul Eaton was the commander in charge of training Iraqi troops during Operation Iraqi Freedom. He knows his weapons.




					www.upworthy.com


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Those opposed to assault weapon bans continue to play games with AR-15 semantics, pretending there’s some meaningful differences between it and the M4 carbine that the military carries. There really aren’t. 2/”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see how you and your mentor do in the next phase. Watch the slander Sunshine on my dd and crush.  You are being watched.....lol.  I warned you........


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2022)

George Sodergren poses with a coyote he killed with his AR-15 in Maine.











						Here Are 7 Animals Hunters Kill Using an AR-15
					

TIME talked to hunters about why they use this controversial semiautomatic rifle.




					time.com


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> George Sodergren poses with a coyote he killed with his AR-15 in Maine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was published in 2016, which accounts for some of its obvious errors.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2022)

espola said:


> This was published in 2016, which accounts for some of its obvious errors.


Do tell....this is from November 2021...








						Should Your Next Deer Rifle Be an AR-15?
					

As AR-15 rifles have become more popular among casual shooters, hunters have wondered if it's the right platform for their next deer gun. So, we're here to break down the pros and cons of toting an AR on your next hunt. Some of these will apply to other kinds of semi-automatic rifles like the...




					www.themeateater.com


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Do tell....this is from November 2021...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summarizing -- they're good if you are a bad shot, they're pretty, they're light, and they might jam.

Would you like another try?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2022)

espola said:


> Summarizing -- they're good if you are a bad shot, they're pretty, they're light, and they might jam.
> 
> Would you like another try?


I'm all for folks being good shots...every gun I have is "pretty"... as I get older rifle weight is something to consider...I've seen bolt & lever actions jam.

_...the semi-auto action is more likely to malfunction than simpler action designs. 
With proper maintenance and ammunition selection (not to mention practice), this con can be almost totally mitigated.

If you do choose to use an AR-15 on your next deer hunt, you won’t be alone. According to a 2014 survey of hunters by the National Shooting Sports Foundation, 27% reported having used an AR-15 to hunt, and 58% of those used one in the last year. Given the continuing rise in sales of AR-type rifles, the percentage today is likely much higher._

That should shut you up...


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm all for folks being good shots...every gun I have is "pretty"... as I get older rifle weight is something to consider...I've seen bolt & lever actions jam.
> 
> _...the semi-auto action is more likely to malfunction than simpler action designs.
> With proper maintenance and ammunition selection (not to mention practice), this con can be almost totally mitigated.
> ...


" bagged ammo I bought from a gun show "?



			https://www.glocktalk.com/threads/what-might-cause-the-bolt-on-a-bolt-action-rifle-to-jam.1246973/


----------



## crush (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2022)

espola said:


> " bagged ammo I bought from a gun show "?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.glocktalk.com/threads/what-might-cause-the-bolt-on-a-bolt-action-rifle-to-jam.1246973/


'Stevens' 30.06 ?
Cheap ammo...cheap gun...seemingly dirty...sounds like someone I would not hunt with.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> 'Stevens' 30.06 ?
> Cheap ammo...cheap gun...seemingly dirty...sounds like someone I would not hunt with.


Jammed bolt action is one of (select more than one if necessary)

-cheap ammo
-cheap gun
-someone I would  not want to hunt with


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2022)

espola said:


> Jammed bolt action is one of (select more than one if necessary)
> 
> -cheap ammo
> -cheap gun
> -someone I would  not want to hunt with


" I've seen bolt & lever actions jam."
Reloads that were over crimped is what I've witnessed.
I've never had a problem with my lever action Browning 308 
I always run reloads through the chamber before hunting...I find that eliminates jambs in the field.

Did you have a question or are you still confused?


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> " I've seen bolt & lever actions jam."
> Reloads that were over crimped is what I've witnessed.
> I've never had a problem with my lever action Browning 308
> I always run reloads through the chamber before hunting...I find that eliminates jambs in the field.
> ...


Here's a question -- why do you think I am the one who is confused?


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2022)

espola said:


> Here's a question -- why do you think I am the one who is confused?


Here's another opinion, just to add to your confusion --









						Opinion: Here's the reason people tell me they want to buy an AR-15. And it's simply ludicrous | CNN
					

No weapon has been more in the public eye than the AR-15, in large part because of the tragic role it has played in some of this country's deadliest shootings, former DC police officer Michael Fanone writes. Fanone, who owns one of the weapons, writes that the AR-15 has the dubious distinction...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2022)

A good man with a gun, but the police held him back --

<<
“I told him that he’s already inside the school,” Briseno said. He said the officer told him to stay back and shut up.
>>









						Uvalde funeral attendant who encountered gunman says he tried to go after shooter, was held back
					

Cody Briseno said he has helped bury five children who died on that day, including a cousin.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2022)

espola said:


> Here's a question -- why do you think I am the one who is confused?


Why else would you be called Magoo?


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2022)

Don Jr. shows off his bear gun --


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Don Jr. shows off his bear gun --
> 
> View attachment 13861


​





Barry Obama showing off his clay pigeon form....
What now Magoo?


----------



## Happened again (Jun 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Summarizing -- *they're good if you are a bad shot*, they're pretty, they're light, and they might jam.
> 
> Would you like another try?


What?


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both Junior and Obama found better weapons than assault rifles for their needs.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2022)

In another strange twist of the story, now biker gangs are interfering with reporters on the scene in Uvalde.  The bikers have told reporters that they are doing it at the request of the police.  









						Bikers confront reporters in Uvalde  | CNN Business
					

Executive Editor of San Antonio Express-News Nora Lopez describes the moment when bikers confronted the outlet's photographers while reporting in Uvalde.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 6, 2022)

espola said:


> they're good if you are a bad shot,


They dont make you any better or worse of a shot. 

You may be referring to a follow up shot since they are semi auto. There have been other semi auto rifles that are not AR based on the market for decades.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Jammed bolt action is one of (select more than one if necessary)
> 
> -cheap ammo
> -cheap gun
> -someone I would  not want to hunt with


Your lack of knowledge comes through again. 

People buy the cheap ammo to go to the range or just out shooting with. 

When you hunt you buy hunting ammo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> They dont make you any better or worse of a shot.
> 
> You may be referring to a follow up shot since they are semi auto. There have been other semi auto rifles that are not AR based on the market for decades.








24. Browning BAR Safari in .338 Win. (BOSS)
*Browning BAR Safari in .338 Win. (BOSS)
MSRP:* $1,500
Chambered for some heavy-hitting, long-range calibers, including the .270 WSM, 7mm Rem. 7mm WSM, .300 Win. Mag,. .338 Win. Mag., Browning’s BAR Safari models are a long-standing favorite of big-game AR hunters. The Safari, some would say, is not only Browning’s best BAR, but among the world’s premier gas-operated autoloaders. The Safari features an engraved, forged steel receiver and a genuine walnut stock and forearm with a diamond pattern cut checkering. All metal is highly polished and deep luster blued, and the wood has a beautiful high gloss finish.

*Advantages:*
Many say the Safari shoots as accurately as Browning's ultra-accurate A Bolt and X Bolt rifles. The Safari's BOSS (Ballistic Optimizing Shooting System) enhances accuracy and reduces recoil by a third. At 8.6 pounds and 45 inches long (including its 24-inch barrel), the Safari in .338 Win. is not only knock-down lethal for big game hunting, but fast enough for targeting varmints in a fast-shooting environment. _—J.H._


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> Your lack of knowledge comes through again.
> 
> People buy the cheap ammo to go to the range or just out shooting with.
> 
> When you hunt you buy hunting ammo.


I will concede that your knowledge is broader than mine because I have never known anyone who buys cheap ammo.  it's likely to destroy your aim, your weapon, and your reputation.

Also-- in my limited experience, the reason for going to the range is to sight your weapon in so that you are more likely to get a first-shot kill.  Using different ammo for the range and the field defeats the purpose.  

Tournament shooters load their own rounds so that they will have confidence that every shot will be pretty much like all the others.

But what do I know?


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> They dont make you any better or worse of a shot.
> 
> You may be referring to a follow up shot since they are semi auto. There have been other semi auto rifles that are not AR based on the market for decades.


The opportunity for a quick follow-up shot is the only advantage cited in LE's AR-15 gospel.  Paraphrasing my brother-in-law (who is always quick to dig some venison steaks out of the freezer when I come to visit -- I think he is subtly bragging), if you don't hit it on the first shot you are not going to see it for a week.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> 24. Browning BAR Safari in .338 Win. (BOSS)
> *Browning BAR Safari in .338 Win. (BOSS)
> MSRP:* $1,500
> Chambered for some heavy-hitting, long-range calibers, including the .270 WSM, 7mm Rem. 7mm WSM, .300 Win. Mag,. .338 Win. Mag., Browning’s BAR Safari models are a long-standing favorite of big-game AR hunters. The Safari, some would say, is not only Browning’s best BAR, but among the world’s premier gas-operated autoloaders. The Safari features an engraved, forged steel receiver and a genuine walnut stock and forearm with a diamond pattern cut checkering. All metal is highly polished and deep luster blued, and the wood has a beautiful high gloss finish.
> ...


It's interesting to note that the accuracy is compared to bolt-action rifles.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 6, 2022)

espola said:


> I will concede that your knowledge is broader than mine because I have never known anyone who buys cheap ammo.  it's likely to destroy your aim, your weapon, and your reputation.
> 
> Also-- in my limited experience, the reason for going to the range is to sight your weapon in so that you are more likely to get a first-shot kill.  Using different ammo for the range and the field defeats the purpose.
> 
> ...


Not much apparently. 

You have not spent much time on the range, or just out in the desert/forest shooting for fun. If you had/have you will see people using inexpensive ammo all the time.

Cheap ammo doesn't throw off your aim. It isnt as accurate, but if you shoot right, you are going to hit right about where you are aiming.

Do you want to use it for hunting? No. It is the wrong type of ammo. Do you want to use it for competition? No. 

Will it help you become a better shooter? Yes. 

Will it damage your rifle? No.

Cheap ammo is generally dirtier and so you have to clean your rifle better/more frequently.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 6, 2022)

espola said:


> It's interesting to note that the accuracy is compared to bolt-action rifles.


It isn't interesting if you know anything about guns and the action.


----------



## Happened again (Jun 6, 2022)

espola said:


> I will concede that your knowledge is broader than mine because I have never known anyone who buys cheap ammo.  it's likely to destroy your aim, your weapon, and your reputation.
> 
> Also-- in my limited experience, the reason for going to the range is to sight your weapon in so that you are more likely to get a first-shot kill.  Using different ammo for the range and the field defeats the purpose.
> 
> ...


Not much by this statement.  

What tournaments exactly are you talking about?  Pretty broad statment.

Anyway , has nothing to do with the topic of


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Isn't Lexipro the company that advises police officers to say "stop resisting" as soon as they turn on their bodycams?



Your ambiguous comment appears to be another Adam Espola Schiff LIE.
Search the site and show us where it can be found, not to mention you 
most likely ( Purposely ) spelled the companies name wrong.

Managing Risk During Police Use of Force - Lexipol


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Both Junior and Obama found better weapons than assault rifles for their needs.


You flip your LIES like a fish on a hot boat deck.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2022)

espola said:


> I will concede that your knowledge is broader than mine because I have never known anyone who buys cheap ammo.  it's likely to destroy your aim, your weapon, and your reputation.
> 
> Also-- in my limited experience, the reason for going to the range is to sight your weapon in so that you are more likely to get a first-shot kill.  Using different ammo for the range and the field defeats the purpose.
> 
> ...


It’s kinda like going to a public golf course and hitting their range balls. Ok for a warm up but useless dialing anything in.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It’s kinda like going to a public golf course and hitting their range balls. Ok for a warm up but useless dialing anything in.


Another bad analogy. 

The only way you can practice shots is to hit range balls. 

And spending time at the range hitting those balls will absolutely improve your game. 

Using bulk ammo and practicing will absolutely help you get better shooting. You can work on groupings, etc. Find out if your trigger pull is correct, etc etc. 

It is obvious neither you nor espola actually do any shooting. If you did, you would know the value of inexpensive rounds.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It’s kinda like going to a public golf course and hitting their range balls. Ok for a warm up but useless dialing anything in.


Really?
Are you sure?

Just another example of you erasing all doubt...


----------



## Happened again (Jun 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It’s kinda like going to a public golf course and hitting their range balls. Ok for a warm up but useless dialing anything in.


where you do you get your material?  competition shoot much?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> Another bad analogy.
> 
> The only way you can practice shots is to hit range balls.
> 
> ...


Public course with beat up range balls usually restricted flight balls? Vs new pro v’s (or ones ball of choice)? I’m sure those old top flites are fine for your game. Lol!


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Public course with beat up range balls usually restricted flight balls? Vs new pro v’s (or ones ball of choice)? I’m sure those old top flites are fine for your game. Lol!


There are all kinds of ranges there big guy. Some are muni's, some public, some resort some private, etc. 

The vast majority of places people practice, the ranges dont use Pro V1s, etc. 

So per usual...you are showing us your lack of knowledge.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> There are all kinds of ranges there big guy. Some are muni's, some public, some resort some private, etc.
> 
> The vast majority of places people practice, the ranges dont use Pro V1s, etc.
> 
> So per usual...you are showing us your lack of knowledge.


When I say public that’s what I mean, not a club, a muni. I use pro v’s and practice with pro v’s, but I can.
You continue to lie to yourself if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Happened again (Jun 6, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 13864


Well, to play your game:  4 rounds per minute if they find their mark = a mass shooting.


----------



## Happened again (Jun 6, 2022)

espola said:


> I will concede that your knowledge is broader than mine because I have never known anyone who buys cheap ammo.  it's likely to destroy your aim, your weapon, and your reputation.
> 
> Also-- in my limited experience, the reason for going to the range is to sight your weapon in so that you are more likely to get a first-shot kill.  Using different ammo for the range and the field defeats the purpose.
> 
> ...


all of this is rubbish.  Plenty of steel casing being shot on ranges all over the country by "competition" shooters.  Besides, what exactly is cheap ammo these days?


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> Well, to play your game:  4 rounds per minute if they find their mark = a mass shooting.


I'll take my chances with 4 rounds per minute (more likely 3) instead of 40.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> all of this is rubbish.  Plenty of steel casing being shot on ranges all over the country by "competition" shooters.  Besides, what exactly is cheap ammo these days?


Tournament shooters don't load their own rounds?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> Tournament shooters don't load their own rounds?


Just a basic life skill.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 13864


Hmm... when the constitution was written there were cannons and all sorts of nasty weapons that were legally bought and sold, which were capable of mass carnage. So this cartoon doesn't make much sense to me?

That said, if the point isn't really about finding a solution to gun control; and is more about finding ways to use a tragedy to project one own moral superiority over those yokel (neanderthal-like) gun owners- than great job e!


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... when the constitution was written there were cannons and all sorts of nasty weapons that were legally bought and sold, which were capable of mass carnage. So this cartoon doesn't make much sense to me?
> 
> That said, if the point isn't really about finding a solution to gun control; and is more about finding ways to use a tragedy to project one own moral superiority over those yokel (neanderthal-like) gun owners- than great job e!











						Americans Can Still Buy Cannon | National Review
					

Cannon are legal under federal law and in most states. You may have to jump through a few hoops to get one, but get one you assuredly can.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Happened again (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> Tournament shooters don't load their own rounds?


not all do, your blanket statement is silly.  What type of "tournament" do you think benefits from reload? Quickly go and use the google machine..


----------



## Happened again (Jun 7, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just a basic life skill.


hmm, something we may agree on, a high level competitive shooter should know how to reload - certainly a skill that is helpful.  A basic life skill?  not really.  Plenty of match grade stuff around.


----------



## Happened again (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> I'll take my chances with 4 rounds per minute (more likely 3) instead of 40.


sure, you'll take your chances, it won't matter to children.  In the context and timeframe of when muskets were used, another musket would have come into play.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

Happened again said:


> sure, you'll take your chances, it won't matter to children.  In the context and timeframe of when muskets were used, another musket would have come into play.


Your position is self-destructing.


----------



## Happened again (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> Your position is self-destructing.


interesting..how so - and please don't respond with a link or a nonsensical meme.  Use your words.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

Happened again said:


> interesting..how so - and please don't respond with a link or a nonsensical meme.  Use your words.


Or your words -- "another musket would have come into play".


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

Happened again said:


> not all do, your blanket statement is silly.  What type of "tournament" do you think benefits from reload? Quickly go and use the google machine..


All that emphasize accuracy.


----------



## Happened again (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> Or your words -- "another musket would have come into play".


ahh, witty, much better than a nonsensical meme.  explain how that would be self destructive. Use "your words", don't plagarize mine


----------



## Happened again (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> All that emphasize accuracy.


doesn't all competitive shooting require accuracy? 

But anyway, this is really senseless, you have no grip on where this conversation is  going.  I haven't read through this entire thread, nor will I.  I assume it started as a result of the senseless murder of those babies in texas.  The pro gun/anti gun homers will never meet in the middle to establish sensible measures to safeguard our most vulnerable and innocent.  The gap in tribe culture between CA and TX is pretty wide.  Both tribes share one thing, ignorance..


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

Happened again said:


> ahh, witty, much better than a nonsensical meme.  explain how that would be self destructive. Use "your words", don't plagarize mine


I didn't "plagiarize" (note the correct spelling) your words.  I quoted them and gave you proper credit.

You've never been very good at this language stuff, right?


----------



## Happened again (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> I didn't "plagiarize" (note the correct spelling) your words.  I quoted them and gave you proper credit.
> 
> You've never been very good at this language stuff, right?


Guess not - kinda like how you aren't very good at this thinking on your own stuff - quickly pull out the insult card when stumped.  Nice job and crafty of you to not answer the hard kwestcions


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

Happened again said:


> Guess not - kinda like how you aren't very good at this thinking on your own stuff - quickly pull out the insult card when stumped.  Nice job and crafty of you to not answer the hard kwestcions


You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.  Please continue.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

Happened again said:


> doesn't all competitive shooting require accuracy?
> 
> But anyway, this is really senseless, you have no grip on where this conversation is  going.  I haven't read through this entire thread, nor will I.  I assume it started as a result of the senseless murder of those babies in texas.  The pro gun/anti gun homers will never meet in the middle to establish sensible measures to safeguard our most vulnerable and innocent.  The gap in tribe culture between CA and TX is pretty wide.  Both tribes share one thing, ignorance..


Some competitions emphasize speed and judgment.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> I didn't "plagiarize" (note the correct spelling) your words.  I quoted them and gave you proper credit.
> 
> You've never been very good at this language stuff, right?


Change the discussion to spelling ?  Really ?


----------



## Happened again (Jun 7, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Change the discussion to spelling ?  Really ?


I suppose that's better than him trying to muddle his way through an awkward conversation well outside of his depth.  Courage, conviction, and sense aint his strength.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Change the discussion to spelling ?  Really ?


I found it pretty funny, given the nature of the thread.

The Happened Again account is less than a week old, and the posts originating from it have been pretty much worthless.  He could abandon it and start over again with another without leaving much more than a ripple here.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

Happened again said:


> I suppose that's better than him trying to muddle his way through an awkward conversation well outside of his depth.  Courage, conviction, and sense aint his strength.


Do you really believe any of that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> I found it pretty funny, given the nature of the thread.
> 
> The What Happened account is less than a week old, and the posts originating from it have been pretty much worthless.  He could abandon it and start over again with another without leaving much more than a ripple here.


Come on Magoo..... "worthless"posts never stopped you or anybody else in here...


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 7, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> Another bad analogy.
> 
> The only way you can practice shots is to hit range balls.
> 
> ...


I don't think he plays much Golf, I think he goes more for the alcohol and occasional " Strippers ".


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 7, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Public course with beat up range balls usually restricted flight balls? Vs new pro v’s (or ones ball of choice)? I’m sure those old top flites are fine for your game. Lol!


Quit lying, you're only there for the alcohol and occasional " Strippers ".
You would not know the difference between a worn/beat range ball and 
a brand new ProV1x.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Come on Magoo..... "worthless"posts never stopped you or anybody else in here...


Looks like you agree with me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> Looks like you agree with me.


Looks like you're wrong...again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2022)

Happened again said:


> The gap in tribe culture between CA and TX is pretty wide.  Both tribes share one thing, ignorance..


That depends on what part of each state you are in and who you are with. You are generalizing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> Do you really believe any of that?


Self-appointed expert, is that dizzy izzy?


----------



## Happened again (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> I found it pretty funny, given the nature of the thread.
> 
> The Happened Again account is less than a week old, and the posts originating from it have been pretty much worthless.  He could abandon it and start over again with another without leaving much more than a ripple here.


please, now you are going after my "youth".  Demonstrate conviction for once and quit relying on the google for your substance.


----------



## Happened again (Jun 7, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That depends on what part of each state you are in and who you are with. You are generalizing.


true dat but it gets the point across.


----------



## Happened again (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> Do you really believe any of that?


Of course I do, wouldn't have said it if I didnt believe it.  Which part do you refute?


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Self-appointed expert, is that dizzy izzy?


Not crazy enough (yet) to look like another 4nos spinoff.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

Happened again said:


> Of course I do, wouldn't have said it if I didnt believe it.  Which part do you refute?


You're spiraling down toward the denial, lies, and insults that several other posters here rely on.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

Happened again said:


> please, now you are going after my "youth".  Demonstrate conviction for once and quit relying on the google for your substance.


"...relying on the google..."?  Do you prefer ignorance?  Anyone can see there is plenty of that around already.


----------



## Happened again (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> "...relying on the google..."?  Do you prefer ignorance?  Anyone can see there is plenty of that around already.


you get your conviction from the google?


----------



## Happened again (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> You're spiraling down toward the denial, lies, and insults that several other posters here rely on.


what am I denying, what have I lied about?  You've yet to answer one simple question.  What flavor of competition shooter do their own loads?  All of them, some of them, category of shooter.  Again, not really relevant I suppose.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> You're spiraling down toward the denial, lies, and insults that several other posters here rely on.


As opposed to inconsequential, insincere & evasive responses that one particular poster relies on....


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> You're spiraling down toward the denial, lies, and insults that several other posters here rely on.





Lion Eyes said:


> As opposed to inconsequential, insincere & evasive responses that one particular poster relies on....
> 
> View attachment 13868


q.e.d.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2022)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


...and down the rabbit hole he goes...


----------



## whatithink (Jun 7, 2022)

fascinating in a weird way

Christian Nationalists and the Holy Gun Crusade | Religion Dispatches


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...and down the rabbit hole he goes...


Did you find my comments about cheap ammo evasive?  How about my opinions on cryptocurrency?  Or the criminal fraud previous President?


----------



## Happened again (Jun 8, 2022)

whatithink said:


> fascinating in a weird way
> 
> Christian Nationalists and the Holy Gun Crusade | Religion Dispatches


I certainly found it weird in a try hard sort of way.  Unfortunately the article (to me) falls short of being taken seriously, making way too many assumptions and spending too much time describing cringy, extreme right wing craziness.  Most responsible gun owners don't identify in this way.

Plenty of silly assumptions - like the use of the word crusader given to an AR manufactured by a Florida company.  I suppose we could say the United States Army is guilty of the same by how they name their weapon systems - Paladin, Crusader, etc.  It's a conservative organization and one could make assumptions. 

Anyway, I certainly don't like the marketing approach taken by Daniel Defense no more than I like parents taking their small children to a Drag Queen runway show and stuffing 1 dollar bills in half naked men's underwear.  At least the toddler in the DD ad doesn't really comprehend what he's been given.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2022)

espola said:


> Did you find my comments about cheap ammo evasive?  How about my opinions on cryptocurrency?  Or the criminal fraud previous President?


Questions from the rabbit hole.....


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Questions from the rabbit hole.....


Looks like you are evading my questions.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2022)

espola said:


> Looks like you are evading my questions.


"Questions" from the rabbit hole are more like a cross examination...ask someone who gives a fuck.


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Questions" from the rabbit hole are more like a cross examination...ask someone who gives a fuck.


q.e.d.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2022)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


Inconsequential & insincere...


----------



## NorCalDad (Jun 8, 2022)

Pretty good speech I think most of us would agree with:


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 8, 2022)

Happened again said:


> what am I denying, what have I lied about?  You've yet to answer one simple question.  What flavor of competition shooter do their own loads?  All of them, some of them, category of shooter.  Again, not really relevant I suppose.


Adam " Espola " Schiff does NOT answer with the TRUTH.
Lies are his mainstay, just as his namesake will do tomorrow
night on the Pravda MSM News Channels. 
All orchestrated LIES. When trapped with the Truth he ( Espola )
goes dark.
Biggest pussy by far on this site.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 8, 2022)

NorCalDad said:


> Pretty good speech I think most of us would agree with:


Drama speech for the Liberals.
How does an 18 year old buy
two rifles/ a handgun/ammo/body Armour/explosives and various other
" Sundries " used for only KILLING/post massive amounts of info leading to
what his actions will be/evade Police/kill two teachers,19 students...the police
screw the pooch on response time, the FBI drops the ball, the teacher had the 
door propped open with a rock...and on and on.

And the " Politicians " from behind their armed guards take issue with the " Guns ",
when the REAL problem is Parenting/or lack there of....

And one of the teachers speaks the TRUTH and is castigated for doing so.

Uvalde teacher who lost 11 kids in his classroom says 'there is no excuse' for officers' delay in taking down gunman - CNN


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2022)

The head of the Uvalde school poiice force, who has been blamed for the long delay in breaching the door to kill the shooter, said today that he didn't know he was in charge.









						Uvalde schools police chief: I didn't know I was in charge at the shooting scene
					

Pete Arredondo defended himself in his first extensive remarks since the massacre. The police response to the shooting has been heavily criticized.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




And then, there's this --


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2022)

espola said:


> The head of the Uvalde school poiice force, who has been blamed for the long delay in breaching the door to kill the shooter, said today that he didn't know he was in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pete Arredondo Clouseau


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 13, 2022)

espola said:


> The head of the Uvalde school poiice force, who has been blamed for the long delay in breaching the door to kill the shooter, said today that
> 
> 
> 
> And then, there's this --


" He didn't know he was in charge "

Trickle down from the Big Guy who says the same.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 16, 2022)

Not sure where to start with this. Do we need some sort of gun reform? Yes. But actual laws that make sense. Take the roster here in CA for example. I CAN buy a Gen3 Glock19 but I CAN'T buy a Gen4 or Gen5. The differences are minimal and do nothing but restrict law-abiding citizens from purchasing a better version of the same pistols that shoots the same ammo from the same magazines. Magazine capacity restrictions are useless. Just ask the criminals that have "standard capacity" magazines. There have been cases of home invasion robberies where the law-abiding citizen's life was saved due to the extra rounds in their firearm they used to defend themselves. 
I don't agree with some states where you can meet someone in the Walmart parking lot and purchase a firearm and there is no accountability to the firearm changing owners. It could easily fall into the wrong hands. 
Yes there are people who shouldn't be allowed to own firearms. Some slip thru the cracks though. Convicted criminals...shouldn't be allowed. Look at the dirtbag that killed two El Monte PD officers. Convicted felon. Not sure how he got is gun. He should've still been in jail in the first place. (That's a whole other thread for later.)
Responsible ownership begins at home. I've taught all my kids how to shoot. My wife and I agreed we'd allow them to start shooting at 10. 
Our oldest learned no problem. She's now in college. Our 14yo lacked the maturity and therefore didn't pull his first trigger until he was 12. Now then, my 9yo started when he was 7. He showed the maturity and the knowledge. He asks the most questions and wants to learn. He knows the boundaries..doesn't touch ANYTHING without first asking. All my guns are locked up. But I can also leave my CCW piece holstered on the counter and know that nobody is going to touch it. Obviously it's not left out if anyone other than my family is in the house. And I don't normally just leave it laying out regardless. 
We have guns protecting all the "important people" in the world. We have guns protecting our money. We have guns protecting jewelry stores. Yet we don't have guns protecting our most precious commodity..our kids at school. Why? Because people think they're scary! I can't walk on campus with my CCW. An off-duty LE officer can't either. Only a uniformed officer can carry on campus. That logic is beyond stupid. There's a reason bad people commit these horrific crimes at these places. "Soft targets" don't shoot back. They know this. The only thing that will stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun. Call it cliche but it's the truth. Uvalde was unfortunately a bit of an anomaly. LE obviously screwed up..save for the BORTAC guys...and a few ballsy parents. 
Everyday in the US nearly 29 people die in car accidents involving alcohol. That's 1 every 50mins. Over 10,000 per year. 200+ are children. What are we doing about that? How many drug OD's every day in America. What are we doing about that?
Look at any given weekend in Chicago. Yeah..gun control is working out really well there. 
Let's defund the police. When seconds count..they're just minutes away. Another cliche..but another truth. Why do you think gun sales have increased dramatically. Even gun-hating Democrats are getting their first firearms. It's funny to see their faces.." I have to wait 10 days for the gun? I can't just run into Big 5 and buy some ammo?" They look perplexed when you tell them they're the reason these stupid laws exist. 
Don't crap on LE though. Yes there are bad cops. But there's plenty of bad firefighters, doctors, nurses, teachers, soccer coaches, etc. Unless you have LE family..or done a ride-a-long with a busy agency..you have no clue of the job they do. 
I could go on..but honestly feel it's a bit useless with some people. I won't change their mind on firearms..and they sure as hell aren't going to infringe on my 2A rights.
One last thing..don't go spouting mindless drivel on the subject of firearms if you don't know what you're talking about. If you have a meaningful question..there's plenty of online places to find the answer. This is probably the last place to look. Yes you'll find some straight answers..but we both know you're just trying to stir the pot some more. Counter-productive. My .02


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Not sure where to start with this. Do we need some sort of gun reform? Yes. But actual laws that make sense. Take the roster here in CA for example. I CAN buy a Gen3 Glock19 but I CAN'T buy a Gen4 or Gen5. The differences are minimal and do nothing but restrict law-abiding citizens from purchasing a better version of the same pistols that shoots the same ammo from the same magazines. Magazine capacity restrictions are useless. Just ask the criminals that have "standard capacity" magazines. There have been cases of home invasion robberies where the law-abiding citizen's life was saved due to the extra rounds in their firearm they used to defend themselves.
> I don't agree with some states where you can meet someone in the Walmart parking lot and purchase a firearm and there is no accountability to the firearm changing owners. It could easily fall into the wrong hands.
> Yes there are people who shouldn't be allowed to own firearms. Some slip thru the cracks though. Convicted criminals...shouldn't be allowed. Look at the dirtbag that killed two El Monte PD officers. Convicted felon. Not sure how he got is gun. He should've still been in jail in the first place. (That's a whole other thread for later.)
> Responsible ownership begins at home. I've taught all my kids how to shoot. My wife and I agreed we'd allow them to start shooting at 10.
> ...


Could you provide some examples of "cases of home invasion robberies where the law-abiding citizen's life was saved due to the extra rounds in their firearm they used to defend themselves"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> Could you provide some examples of "cases of home invasion robberies where the law-abiding citizen's life was saved due to the extra rounds in their firearm they used to defend themselves"?


That had me shaking my head. Then I got to the whataboutism veiled by “what are we doing about that?” and then the attempt to cling to rightwing straw men. Crush again?
Just another desperate plea to adhere to the NRA talking points. We are all so beyond that, with the exception of the “Again” crowd.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> Could you provide some examples of "cases of home invasion robberies where the law-abiding citizen's life was saved due to the extra rounds in their firearm they used to defend themselves"?


Could you tell us the price of tea in China or maybe the price of ice in Alaska?
The examples are out there Magoo, found these in a few minutes...have a nice day. 









						Hesperia homeowner fends off intruder in gun battle caught on camera
					

A Hesperia homeowner exchanged gunfire with a man who was trying to break into his home.




					abc7.com
				




https://www.wtsp.com/article/news/local/pascocounty/pasco-homeowner-shoots-armed-intruders-home-invasion/67-202ec38a-761e-48e0-be15-5b95978a91ed









						Texas mom guns down home intruder as her kids sleep: cops
					

A Texas mother-of-three shot and killed a man who broke into her home while her children were asleep — but police say she won’t face any charges.




					nypost.com
				












						'I have the right to protect myself:' Washington man shoots, kills suspected home burglar
					

A man in Spanaway, Washington shot and killed one of two men he said were trying to break into his home early Thursday.




					www.q13fox.com
				












						Oklahoma man killed three teen home intruders using AR-15 rifle
					

A 23-year-old Oklahoma man used a semiautomatic AR-15 rifle to shoot and kill three intruders who broke into his home Monday afternoon in a suburb of Tulsa.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Could you tell us the price of tea in China or maybe the price of ice in Alaska?
> The examples are out there Magoo, found these in a few minutes...have a nice day.
> 
> 
> ...


My question concerned the extra rounds in the oversize magazine pewpew mentioned.  None of those stories mention oversized magazines.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> My question concerned the extra rounds in the oversize magazine pewpew mentioned.  None of those stories mention oversized magazines.


That’s what lying eyes does. He posts an answer to a question that wasn’t asked.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> My question concerned the extra rounds in the oversize magazine pewpew mentioned.  None of those stories mention oversized magazines.


No where was 'oversized" magazine mentioned in your question below...
The question below was answered...

*"Could you provide some examples of "cases of home invasion robberies where the law-abiding citizen's life was saved due to the extra rounds in their firearm they used to defend themselves"?*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That’s what lying eyes does. He posts an answer to a question that wasn’t asked.


Look at you Daffy... once again sticking your ugly ass nose into something you are are clueless about...
Nice of you to stick up for your mentor and only friend you have.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> No where was 'oversized" magazine mentioned in your question below...
> The question below was answered...
> 
> *"Could you provide some examples of "cases of home invasion robberies where the law-abiding citizen's life was saved due to the extra rounds in their firearm they used to defend themselves"?*


Didn't read the thread?  Pewpew stated that home defenders used the "extra rounds" in their large magazines to finish off their attackers as part of his argument against magazine size restrictions.  I asked for examples.   In one case you cited, the home defender fired two rounds and then his gun jammed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> Didn't read the thread?  Pewpew stated that home defenders used the "extra rounds" in their large magazines to finish off their attackers arguing against magazine size restrictions.  I asked for examples.   In one case you cited, the home defender fired two rounds and then his gun jammed.


Now if that jam cost the person their life could the relatives sue the gun manufacturer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look at you Daffy... once again sticking your ugly ass nose into something you are are clueless about...
> Nice of you to stick up for your mentor and only friend you have.


Yet you can’t illustrate your attempted point, you never have, you just lash out, always have.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now if that jam cost the person their life could the relatives sue the gun manufacturer?


The manufacturer will ask for details such as how often the gun was used, when was the last cleaning, whether the owner has gun-cleaning supplies  and knows how to use them, whether the user knows how to clear a jam, etc.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That had me shaking my head. Then I got to the whataboutism veiled by “what are we doing about that?” and then the attempt to cling to rightwing straw men. Crush again?
> Just another desperate plea to adhere to the NRA talking points. We are all so beyond that, with the exception of the “Again” crowd.


With respect to NRA and its political power -- one Congressman was asked yesterday what he thought of the bipartisan compromise gun control bill being proposed.  He said he was waiting for the NRA's statement of their position on it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you can’t illustrate your attempted point, you never have, you just lash out, always have.


More of the same from the pinhead


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> Didn't read the thread?  Pewpew stated that home defenders used the "extra rounds" in their large magazines to finish off their attackers as part of his argument against magazine size restrictions.  I asked for examples.   In one case you cited, the home defender fired two rounds and then his gun jammed.


Thank god his first two rounds hit the target....


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> More of the same from the pinhead


It seems that your debate skills are limited to your favorite cartoon characters.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thank god his first two rounds hit the target....


I prefer to capitalize the names of deities out of respect to believers. I don’t see it as blasphemous, just respect for others beliefs. I guess I should be capitalizing Trump’s name from now on out of respect for all you true believers out there.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 16, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Not sure where to start with this. Do we need some sort of gun reform? Yes. But actual laws that make sense. Take the roster here in CA for example. I CAN buy a Gen3 Glock19 but I CAN'T buy a Gen4 or Gen5. The differences are minimal and do nothing but restrict law-abiding citizens from purchasing a better version of the same pistols that shoots the same ammo from the same magazines. Magazine capacity restrictions are useless. Just ask the criminals that have "standard capacity" magazines. There have been cases of home invasion robberies where the law-abiding citizen's life was saved due to the extra rounds in their firearm they used to defend themselves.
> I don't agree with some states where you can meet someone in the Walmart parking lot and purchase a firearm and there is no accountability to the firearm changing owners. It could easily fall into the wrong hands.
> Yes there are people who shouldn't be allowed to own firearms. Some slip thru the cracks though. Convicted criminals...shouldn't be allowed. Look at the dirtbag that killed two El Monte PD officers. Convicted felon. Not sure how he got is gun. He should've still been in jail in the first place. (That's a whole other thread for later.)
> Responsible ownership begins at home. I've taught all my kids how to shoot. My wife and I agreed we'd allow them to start shooting at 10.
> ...


Parenting 100%


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> Could you provide some examples of "cases of home invasion robberies where the law-abiding citizen's life was saved due to the extra rounds in their firearm they used to defend themselves"?


Virginia a few weeks ago, a woman with CCW and " Sufficient " backup rounds.
All it takes is accuracy and " 1 " initial round. 

Do you think the " Gun Manufacturer/Clip size " is responsible for the CHP Officer that was
shot or the two El Monte Officers that were shot/Killed yesterday or Parenting and George Gascon.

Take your time and THINK about your response....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> It seems that your debate skills are limited to your favorite cartoon characters.


When in Rome....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I prefer to capitalize the names of deities out of respect to believers. I don’t see it as blasphemous, just respect for others beliefs. I guess I should be capitalizing Trump’s name from now on out of respect for all you true believers out there.


WTF?
How you bent the conversation about folks defending themselves  into something regarding Trump shows a real special kind of logic...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> WTF?
> How you bent the conversation about folks defending themselves  into something regarding Trump shows a real special kind of logic...


Oh, were you referring to just any pagan god and not the Christian God?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, were you referring to just any pagan god and not the Christian God?


Are dealing in reality or delusions?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> The manufacturer will ask for details such as how often the gun was used, when was the last cleaning, whether the owner has gun-cleaning supplies  and knows how to use them, whether the user knows how to clear a jam, etc.


Better be using the brand cleaning kit and not some generic!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thank god his first two rounds hit the target....


Which god do you thank?


Lion Eyes said:


> Are dealing in reality or delusions?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Which god do you thank?


Was god capitalized ? That should give you an indication.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Was god capitalized ? That should give you an indication.


So a “lesser god”.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So a “lesser god”.


You are living proof that God has a sense of humor...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are living proof that God has a sense of humor...


She has a sick sense of humor.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She has a sick sense of humor.
> View attachment 13943


Be nice.  That creature has a mother and a father.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> Could you provide some examples of "cases of home invasion robberies where the law-abiding citizen's life was saved due to the extra rounds in their firearm they used to defend themselves"?








						Examples of Concealed Carry Saving Lives! - Calguns.net
					

Examples of Concealed Carry Saving Lives! Concealed Carry Discussion



					www.calguns.net
				




Not sure of the 200+ cases of people defending themselves mentioned here...of how many had..and let's be clear on this.."standard capacity" magazines to defend themselves. But I know they are in here. Again..they are "standard capacity" in most states..only in CA NY and a few others do they have such stupid magazine restrictions. Of course law-abiding citizens follow the rules...criminals...not so much.

US District Judge Roger Benitez of the 9th Circuit also mentions a few cases in his ruling when he overturned the CA Magazine Ban. Search it up. There are articles all over the place. I'm not going to do all the work for you. I don't need to. I know what's been written. You're just trying to call a bluff and hope I don't cave. Funny how you didn't ask for any examples regarding DUI cases or OD cases or crime stats from Chicago...just magazine capacity articles. 
But I guess that doesn't fit the agenda or narrative right? Nice try though.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Examples of Concealed Carry Saving Lives! - Calguns.net
> 
> 
> Examples of Concealed Carry Saving Lives! Concealed Carry Discussion
> ...


You're "not sure", but you "know they are in there"?


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

https://www.gunviolencearchive.org/


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She has a sick sense of humor.
> View attachment 13943


HeShe
or
SheHe
or
Just He
or
He before She
ok
He it is.
You've been informed.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> You're "not sure", but you "know they are in there"?


I've read some of them. I never felt the need to keep track...therefore by reason.."I'm not sure how many."  That forum member posts a lot of CCW and defensive shootings/HD incidents. So yeah..I'm not sure. 
But of course..once you've been given some actual info that you asked for..this is all you come back with. Your typical response.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 13948
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gunviolencearchive.org/


See...you do know how to use the 'search' button. Is there some relation in there to "standard capacity" magazines we should know about?
Don't answer..it was a rhetorical question. I was trying to sound like you.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

pewpew said:


> See...you do know how to use the 'search' button. Is there some relation in there to "standard capacity" magazines we should know about?
> Don't answer..it was a rhetorical question. I was trying to sound like you.


14 pages into this thread you brought up magazine capacity out of the blue.  It is not my place to prove your statements.  It's yours.  Would you like another try at it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

Beware of the rabbit hole.....


----------



## pewpew (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> 14 pages into this thread you brought up magazine capacity out of the blue.  It is not my place to prove your statements.  It's yours.  Would you like another try at it?


Nice try. (While I'll admit I haven't been on this site for some time. I stumbled onto this thread and after reading thru it decided to chime in.)
If all you took away from my initial post was that I brought up mag capacity out of the blue..you really do have a problem with reading comprehension.
Mag capacity was among many other things I mentioned about gun control. If you can't keep up with the conversation the grown-ups are having you probably shouldn't get involved.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I prefer to capitalize the names of deities out of respect to believers. I don’t see it as blasphemous, just respect for others beliefs. I guess I should be capitalizing Trump’s name from now on out of respect for all you true believers out there.


From the looks of things..DT is still living rent-free in your head. Which is irrelevant to the conversation. Although DT is VERY Pro-2A. I guess the same could be said for Potato Joe. Look how he ignores his son violating gun laws. I guess that's ok though right? Another rhetorical question. No need to answer.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Beware of the rabbit hole.....



That would be the Adam " Espola " Schiff hole.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2022)

pewpew said:


> From the looks of things..DT is still living rent-free in your head. Which is irrelevant to the conversation. Although DT is VERY Pro-2A. I guess the same could be said for Potato Joe. Look how he ignores his son violating gun laws. I guess that's ok though right? Another rhetorical question. No need to answer.


Trump uses 2A to con suckers who think he cares. Joe grew up hunting. You are quite confused and gullible it seems.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 17, 2022)

Joe raised a disaster named Hunter....
*Hunter Biden Incident Shows that Gun Laws are for the Little People*
MONDAY, APRIL 5, 2021

There is a central hypocrisy at the heart of the gun control effort. High-profile gun control-supporting politicians, the Hollywood elite, and billionaire tycoons, will advocate to strip ordinary Americans of their right to defend themselves and their family, all the while enjoying the security that armed men with guns provide. As Hunter Biden’s 2018 firearm incident shows, this hypocrisy extends even to incidents where a high-profile individual has taken the step of procuring their own firearm. The message from these elites could not be clearer: Gun laws are only for the little people.

For those who have yet to learn of Hunter’s escapades in firearm ownership, according to a report from Politico, the troubled son of the president purchased a .38-caliber revolver from a Delaware Federal Firearms Licensee (FFL) on October 12, 2018. In order to acquire the gun, Hunter filled out the required BATFE Form 4473. On October 23, Hallie Biden, widow to Joe Biden’s son Beau and then-companion to Hunter, searched the ne’er-do-well’s truck, which was parked at her home in Wilmington, Del., and found the handgun. Apparently fearing for Hunter’s safety, Hallie wrapped the revolver in a shopping bag and threw it into a trash receptacle outside nearby gourmet grocery store Janssen’s Market – which is located across the street from the campus of Alexis I. du Pont High School.

Later that day, after Hunter told Hallie to retrieve the firearm, Hallie returned to where she had disposed of the gun but could not find it. At this point law enforcement was notified of the missing firearm, prompting an investigation that reportedly involved the Delaware State Police, the United States Secret Service, and the Federal Bureau of Investigation.

As it happens, between Hallie’s disposal of the firearm and her return to the market, a man who routinely searches the store’s trash receptacles for recyclables recovered the firearm. This man returned the revolver a few days after finding it.

According to Politico, prior to the firearm’s return a pair of Secret Service agents visited the FFL where Hunter purchased the firearm in an attempt to obtain the corresponding Form 4473.

The Politico report noted,

_Secret Service agents approached the owner of the store where Hunter bought the gun and asked to take the paperwork involving the sale, according to two people, one of whom has firsthand knowledge of the episode and the other was briefed by a Secret Service agent after the fact.

The gun store owner refused to supply the paperwork, suspecting that the Secret Service officers wanted to hide Hunter’s ownership of the missing gun in case it were to be involved in a crime, the two people said. The owner, Ron Palmieri, later turned over the papers to the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives, which oversees federal gun laws._

As has been made clear in a previous item regarding this incident, NRA does not allege that Hunter or Hallie engaged in any criminal conduct. However, Hunter and Hallie’s conduct give rise to several legal questions.

Hunter was discharged from the U.S. Navy Reserve in 2014 after he tested positive for cocaine. Further, at various times, Hunter has been a notorious and admitted drug user. Hunter’s lengthy battle with drugs has been chronicled by himself and the Biden family in numerous interviews and a forthcoming memoir titled, “Beautiful Things.”

 An April 1, 2020 USA Today piece on Hunter’s memoir contained the following summary of some of its contents,

_In the spring of 2018, he used his "superpower – finding crack anytime, anywhere" – in Los Angeles. At one point, a dealer pointed a gun at his head before he realized Biden was looking for drugs.

He later learned how to cook drugs and spent a lot of time with thieves, addicts and con artists. "I never slept. There was no clock. Day bled into night and night into day," he writes.

The situation grew out of control. "I was smoking crack every 15 minutes," he writes.

Biden returned to the East Coast in the fall of 2018, again wanting to get better, though that didn't happen.

Eventually, his family tried to stage an intervention. "I don't know what else to do," Joe Biden told him. "I'm so scared. Tell me what to do." His son replied: "Not (expletive) this." 

It wasn't until he met now-wife Melissa Cohen in Los Angeles – whom he married after only a week of knowing – that he got sober again. They told each other they loved each other on their first date; she had the same eyes as Beau, he writes. She championed his sobriety and dumped out his crack._

It is illegal for a person “who is an unlawful user of or addicted to any controlled substance” to possess a firearm. Possession of a firearm by a prohibited person is punishable by up to 10 years imprisonment.

In order to purchase a firearm from an FFL, a buyer must fill out a Form 4473. The form asks, “Are you an unlawful user of, or addicted to, marijuana or any depressant, stimulant, narcotic drug, or any other controlled substance?” Hunter answered “no” to this question.

Lying on a form 4473 is two separate crimes. It is a crime when a person “knowingly makes any false statement or representation with respect to the information required by this chapter to be kept in the records of a person licensed under this chapter,” such as the Form 4473. A violation of this provision is punishable by up to 5 years imprisonment. It is also a crime for a person to “make any false or fictitious oral or written statement” to a dealer “with respect to any fact material to the lawfulness of the sale.” A violation of this provision is punishable by up to 10 years imprisonment.

Janssen’s Market is located less than 250 yards from the campus of Alexis I. du Pont High School.

As a U.S. senator, Joe Biden was a key proponent of the federal Gun-Free School Zones Act of 1990. The initial version of this unconstitutional and unwise policy was struck down by the U.S. Supreme Court in _U.S. v. Lopez_. A later, similarly constitutionally dubious, version remains on the books.

18 USC 922(q)(2)(A) provides,

_(A) It shall be unlawful for any individual knowingly to possess a firearm that has moved in or that otherwise affects interstate or foreign commerce at a place that the individual knows, or has reasonable cause to believe, is a school zone._

 18 USC 921 (a)(25) defines school zone as, 

_(25) The term “school zone” means—

(A) in, or on the grounds of, a public, parochial or private school; or

(B) within a distance of 1,000 feet from the grounds of a public, parochial or private school._ 

18 USC 922(q)(2)(B) does provide for some exemption for possession of a firearm, 

_(i) on private property not part of school grounds;

(ii) if the individual possessing the firearm is licensed to do so by the State in which the school zone is located or a political subdivision of the State, and the law of the State or political subdivision requires that, before an individual obtains such a license, the law enforcement authorities of the State or political subdivision verify that the individual is qualified under law to receive the license;_

Complete article:








						NRA-ILA | Hunter Biden Incident Shows that Gun Laws are for the Little People
					

There is a central hypocrisy at the heart of the gun control effort.




					www.nraila.org


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Nice try. (While I'll admit I haven't been on this site for some time. I stumbled onto this thread and after reading thru it decided to chime in.)
> If all you took away from my initial post was that I brought up mag capacity out of the blue..you really do have a problem with reading comprehension.
> Mag capacity was among many other things I mentioned about gun control. If you can't keep up with the conversation the grown-ups are having you probably shouldn't get involved.


Still nothing.  Would you like another try at it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Joe raised a disaster named Hunter....
> *Hunter Biden Incident Shows that Gun Laws are for the Little People*
> MONDAY, APRIL 5, 2021
> 
> ...


ALL laws are for the little guy. Rich, connected and powerful people don’t get the same brunt of the law. Not sure who Madoff pissed off? I guess examples are made. “I could shoot somebody on 5th Ave . . .” Yes, actually you probably could, we can’t.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 18, 2022)

espola said:


> Still nothing.  Would you like another try at it?


I gave you the link. I can't read it for you. Nor can I make you understand it. Laws of physics.
Did you even bother to open the link and start reading? Probably not. It's easier to come back and spew crap
vs. actually start reading some facts...facts you asked for. I'll wait for your next one-line zinger. I'm sure it'll
be a real haymaker.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2022)

pewpew said:


> I gave you the link. I can't read it for you. Nor can I make you understand it. Laws of physics.
> Did you even bother to open the link and start reading? Probably not. It's easier to come back and spew crap
> vs. actually start reading some facts...facts you asked for. I'll wait for your next one-line zinger. I'm sure it'll
> be a real haymaker.


You posted this -- "There have been cases of home invasion robberies where the law-abiding citizen's life was saved due to the extra rounds in their firearm they used to defend themselves."  To date, you have not provided a single example of such a case.  What is one to assume from that?


----------



## pewpew (Jun 18, 2022)

espola said:


> You posted this -- "There have been cases of home invasion robberies where the law-abiding citizen's life was saved due to the extra rounds in their firearm they used to defend themselves."  To date, you have not provided a single example of such a case.  What is one to assume from that?


What do you think that link was for? Or the case ruling from the 9th Circuit. You'll take the time to search up some chart to post but you won't look at what's already been posted. You didn't answer whether or not you even looked at either. Did you set your alarm to get up in the middle of the night to check the posts here so you could respond with some more of your intellectual insight?  Me?  I work graveyard. 
I'm done going back and forth with you. It's pointless..just like the majority of your posts. You live to come onto this "youth soccer forum" and stir the pot. Even if it is the OT Forum. One look at the posts/times throughout the days proves it. 
@Lion Eyes can keep up the good work keeping you and @Hüsker Dü in your place on this thread. 
But I'll leave this thread saying this..I truly hope you and yours never become a victim of violent crime or have it visit your door step.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2022)

pewpew said:


> What do you think that link was for? Or the case ruling from the 9th Circuit. You'll take the time to search up some chart to post but you won't look at what's already been posted. You didn't answer whether or not you even looked at either. Did you set your alarm to get up in the middle of the night to check the posts here so you could respond with some more of your intellectual insight?  Me?  I work graveyard.
> I'm done going back and forth with you. It's pointless..just like the majority of your posts. You live to come onto this "youth soccer forum" and stir the pot. Even if it is the OT Forum. One look at the posts/times throughout the days proves it.
> @Lion Eyes can keep up the good work keeping you and @Hüsker Dü in your place on this thread.
> But I'll leave this thread saying this..I truly hope you and yours never become a victim of violent crime or have it visit your door step.


You posted "There have been cases of home invasion robberies where the law-abiding citizen's life was saved due to the extra rounds in their firearm they used to defend themselves."  

Simply citing a case (name, location, date) of an example of that would have been a lot less effort than writing all that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2022)

SUMMERFIELD — Marion County sheriff's officials say a homeowner armed with an AR-15 shot and killed two intruders and was injured himself during a home invasion robbery in Summerfield Wednesday night.

Two other robbery suspects — Robert John Hamilton, 19, of Ocala, and Seth Adam Rodriguez, 22, of Belleview — were detained near the scene, according to the Marion County Sheriff's Office.

Nigel Doyle, 22, of Summerfield, and Keith Jackson Jr., 21, Ocala, were killed. The homeowner, whose name was not released by the Sheriff's Office, was in stable condition at a hospital Thursday afternoon.










						Deadly invasion
					

Two men were arrested following the shoot-out in southern Marion County.



					www.ocala.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2022)

espola said:


> You posted "There have been cases of home invasion robberies where the law-abiding citizen's life was saved due to the extra rounds in their firearm they used to defend themselves."
> 
> Simply citing a case (name, location, date) of an example of that would have been a lot less effort than writing all that.


. . . when you got nothing . . .


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump uses 2A to con suckers who think he cares. Joe grew up hunting. You are quite confused and gullible it seems.



Classic...a Liar buys the lie.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 20, 2022)

Meanwhile another massacre is happening across America 56,516 deaths from fentanyl in 2020 and it doubled last year
According to the Biden administration, the southern border is closed.









						Overdose Deaths Continue Rising, With Fentanyl and Meth Key Culprits
					

New data shows a surge in overdose deaths involving fentanyl and methamphetamine. Overall, the nation saw a 15 percent increase in deaths from overdoses in 2021.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2022)

espola said:


> I think recall is what they do to city council members.  That is allowed in Texas depending on the city charter of the city in question.  The Uvalde City Charter does not mention recall, but does have a "Removal" process in Article 2, Section 11 "by a majority vote of all councilmen elected".
> 
> I think a quiet resignation would be more appropriate, instead of dragging out the whole mess again in public hearings.


Latest update on this is that since Councilmember Arredondo has missed three consecutive meetings without being excused, he is subject to removal by the other Councilmembers.  An attempt by his supporters (serious question -- who would they be at this point?) to grant him a leave of absence was not adopted by the Uvalde City Council this week.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2022)

espola said:


>


That, once again, blows up the theory of a good guy with a gun, good guys with guns, good guys with guns AND body armor, good guys with guns body armor and training . . . but we should arm teachers? Conservatives lie, from those on the Supreme Court on down to local district attorneys and all the governors  and congressmen in between. Then they try to excuse it with, “yeah but he said we could keep our doctors!”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That, once again, blows up the theory of a good guy with a gun, good guys with guns, good guys with guns AND body armor, good guys with guns body armor and training . . . but we should arm teachers? Conservatives lie, from those on the Supreme Court on down to local district attorneys and all the governors  and congressmen in between. Then they try to excuse it with, “yeah but he said we could keep our doctors!”


You must get paid for repeating talking points no matter how fucking lame they be...this is a tragedy and all you can do post nonsense. 
Once again, you remove all doubt...shut the hell.l up. You're such a toad....


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You must get paid for repeating talking points no matter how fucking lame they be...this is a tragedy and all you can do post nonsense.
> Once again, you remove all doubt...shut the hell.l up. You're such a toad....


Couldn't bring yourself to watch the video?


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2022)

espola said:


> Couldn't bring yourself to watch the video?


"Conservatives lie, from those on the Supreme Court on down to local district attorneys and all the governors and congressmen in between."  
I wasn't commenting on the video...I was commenting on what a toad your boy is...and he is a piece of shit.


----------



## crush (Jun 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That, once again, blows up the theory of a good guy with a gun, good guys with guns, good guys with guns AND body armor, good guys with guns body armor and training . . . but we should arm teachers? Conservatives lie, from those on the Supreme Court on down to local district attorneys and all the governors  and congressmen in between. Then they try to excuse it with, “yeah but he said we could keep our doctors!”


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2022)

Mother speaks about saving her children from Uvalde gunman
					

It has been just over a month since the community of Uvalde experienced the tragedy of a gunman who killed 19 children and two teachers at Robb Elementary.




					news4sanantonio.com


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2022)

What we know, minute by minute, about how the Uvalde shooting and police response unfolded
					

State officials provided a timeline of the massacre and have corrected crucial details amid public demands for information on how authorities handled the situation.




					www.texastribune.org


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump uses 2A to con suckers who think he cares. Joe grew up hunting. You are quite confused and gullible it seems.



" Joe grew up hunting " 

Bhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!

Oh, my side hurts.



Hunting what ?

Plagiarism ? 

Deviancy ?


----------



## crush (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Latest update on this is that since Councilmember Arredondo has missed three consecutive meetings without being excused, he is subject to removal by the other Councilmembers.  An attempt by his supporters (serious question -- who would they be at this point?) to grant him a leave of absence was not adopted by the Uvalde City Council this week.


Correction -- according to today's news reports, Arredondo has only missed two meetings so far.  The critical third meeting will occur later this month.

Open questions -- with Arredondo appear at the next meeting?  If not, will the Uvalde City Council grant his request for an open-ended leave of absence, and thus excuse him from missed meetings?  IF neither of those occurs, will the City Council remove him from office in accordance with the Uvalde City Charter?


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Correction -- according to today's news reports, Arredondo has only missed two meetings so far.  The critical third meeting will occur later this month.
> 
> Open questions -- with Arredondo appear at the next meeting?  If not, will the Uvalde City Council grant his request for an open-ended leave of absence, and thus excuse him from missed meetings?  IF neither of those occurs, will the City Council remove him from office in accordance with the Uvalde City Charter?


Correction2 -- Arredondo resigned from the Uvalde City Council today, which makes all those questions moot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2022)

Nothing says America like “the shooter was an angry white male.”


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2022)

Another coward with a gun.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2022)

espola said:


> Another coward with a gun.


Our country is full of them, obviously.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing says America like “the shooter was an angry white male.”


Yeah..about that.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/j8ls2i


----------



## pewpew (Jul 4, 2022)

espola said:


> Another coward with a gun.


You can say that again.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Firearms/comments/md3c47


----------



## pewpew (Jul 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our country is full of them, obviously.


Obviously.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525881932776624135


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing says America like “the shooter was an angry white male.”


----------



## pewpew (Jul 4, 2022)

You missed the point...but that's nothing new.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2022)

A video posted to Crimo’s YouTube page on Jan. 2, 2021, appears to show Crimo among a throng of protesters cheering for Trump’s presidential motorcade outside an airport. Crimo flips the phone’s orientation to reveal his face at the end of the video.

Crimo is also seen draped in a Trump flag in a June 27, 2021, post on Twitter. 









						Highland Park shooting person of interest left online trail of violent imagery
					

Social media profiles show he performed as a rapper who went by the name “Awake,” whose recent music videos included depictions of mass murder.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Happened again (Jul 5, 2022)

espola said:


> A video posted to Crimo’s YouTube page on Jan. 2, 2021, appears to show Crimo among a throng of protesters cheering for Trump’s presidential motorcade outside an airport. Crimo flips the phone’s orientation to reveal his face at the end of the video.
> 
> Crimo is also seen draped in a Trump flag in a June 27, 2021, post on Twitter.
> 
> ...


Where's waldo? 

your game is so weak and predicatable.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14158


Once again the shooter was leaving clues & folks either ignored or didn't know what to look for...
Seems like an algorithm could be / should be used to help identify some of this online crap.  
TikTok & YouTube has removed his videos. 

"Crimo posted online videos under the name “The Awake Rapper,” some with chilling references to violence, including one that features footage of a young man in a bedroom and a classroom along with cartoons of a gunman and people being shot."


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2022)

Has the NRA revealed yet what Crimo's legal weapons were and/or how much legal ammo he was legally carrying?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2022)

Social media has no problem looking at and banning hundreds of thousands from their platforms...
They should be screening posts from violent wackos and inform law enforcement.


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2022)

"The father of a man who has been arrested in the wake of a deadly mass shooting in Highland Park, Illinois reportedly ran for mayor of the city in 2019 and was defeated by a pro-gun control Democrat."









						Robert Crimo's Father Lost Mayoral Race to Gun-Control Democrat
					

Highland Park Mayor Nancy Rotering supported a ban on assault weapons in a city ordinance signed in 2013.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2022)

Happened again said:


> Where's waldo?
> 
> your game is so weak and predicatable.


Why do you care what a murderer was passionate about? He’s just another angry white man. You don’t believe that any outside influence could have helped shape his opinion do you?


----------



## Happened again (Jul 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you care what a murderer was passionate about? He’s just another angry white man. You don’t believe that any outside influence could have helped shape his opinion do you?


This young many was obviously influenced by much.  Any mental health professional worth his/her salt  could have conducted an evaluation based on his digital footprint alone to make a case for admittance.  Too boil this down to a politial affiliation is cowardly and dim.  Incidents like these are nearly impossible to stop.  Someone knew or should have known, should have raised a "red" flag.  

Much political capital will be spent on both sides of the putrid aisle seek an advantage for their sacred cause.   You can swirl circle down into that toilet bowl if you'd like.  At the end of the day, nothing will come out of it...plenty of thoughts, prayers, and wringing of the hands.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2022)

Happened again said:


> This young many was obviously influenced by much.  Any mental health professional worth his/her salt  could have conducted an evaluation based on his digital footprint alone to make a case for admittance.  Too boil this down to a politial affiliation is cowardly and dim.  Incidents like these are nearly impossible to stop.  Someone knew or should have known, should have raised a "red" flag.
> 
> Much political capital will be spent on both sides of the putrid aisle seek an advantage for their sacred cause.   You can swirl circle down into that toilet bowl if you'd like.  At the end of the day, nothing will come out of it...plenty of thoughts, prayers, and wringing of the hands.


It’s not the political angle E was highlighting. I believe it was the psychological makeup that leaves someone vulnerable to such crass nonsense as the MAGA group put out. Pushing hate and grievance has consequences.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2022)

espola said:


> "The father of a man who has been arrested in the wake of a deadly mass shooting in Highland Park, Illinois reportedly ran for mayor of the city in 2019 and was defeated by a pro-gun control Democrat."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point being....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It’s not the political angle E was highlighting. I believe it was the psychological makeup that leaves someone vulnerable to such crass nonsense as the MAGA group put out. Pushing hate and grievance has consequences.


It's obviously affected you...you Daffy moron....


----------



## Happened again (Jul 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It’s not the political angle E was highlighting. I believe it was the psychological makeup that leaves someone vulnerable to such crass nonsense as the MAGA group put out. Pushing hate and grievance has consequences.


Oh please, it was 100% the political angle, it's his only play.  It's easier to be intellectually lazy.  Kinda like writing a script for pain based off of a chart rather than  practicing medicine.

What do you think this sociopath's pychological makeup consists of that made him react in such a violent manner at the behest of the "maga crowd?  let's hear your clinical analysis of this guy. 

This is an opportutnity to do a real assessment of how this guy came to be, how he was missed, why he was missed, and how common sense could  legislation provides a tool to society to try and avoid something like this in the future.  boiling it down to maga and trump is pathetic...and it's exactly what's happening.  blame the right, right blames the left, the left goes nutso on gun control, the right goes nutso on gun control...which equals zero commons sense legislation.

this stuff is hard - it's why weak willed politicians and their supporters froth at the mouth but never act.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> Oh please, it was 100% the political angle, it's his only play.  It's easier to be intellectually lazy.  Kinda like writing a script for pain based off of a chart rather than  practicing medicine.
> 
> What do you think this sociopath's pychological makeup consists of that made him react in such a violent manner at the behest of the "maga crowd?  let's hear your clinical analysis of this guy.
> 
> ...


Are you looking for a psychosociological analysis such as "Where's Waldo?"?


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

What we know about Robert 'Bobby' Crimo III, the suspect in Highland Park parade massacre
					

The suspect in a mass shooting at a July 4 parade is an aspiring rapper whose apparent social media posts include violent graphic images.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

Tattoos have meanings, even if that meaning does not fit the definition of communication since the meaning is not communicated to the receiver.









						Highland Park suspect's tattoos appear inspired by occult and esoteric symbolism
					

What could Robert Crimo's tattoos mean? We dive into the common meaning behind some of his now-infamous ink, including his number 47 tattoo.




					www.thefocus.news


----------



## pewpew (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Tattoos have meanings, even if that meaning does not fit the definition of communication since the meaning is not communicated to the receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you communicate if you don't have tattoos?


----------



## Happened again (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Tattoos have meanings, even if that meaning does not fit the definition of communication since the meaning is not communicated to the receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


confucious say wut? gibberish indeed.


----------



## Happened again (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Are you looking for a psychosociological analysis such as "Where's Waldo?"?


nahh, I'll leave it to your link fueled lazy intellect to figure out.  I' sure the citizens of IL are trying to figure out why their state's red flag laws didn't work


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> nahh, I'll leave it to your link fueled lazy intellect to figure out.  I' sure the citizens of IL are trying to figure out why their state's red flag laws didn't work


“Lazy” you say? Perhaps you could proofread your posts.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

The doors can't be locked --


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> nahh, I'll leave it to your link fueled lazy intellect to figure out.  I' sure the citizens of IL are trying to figure out why their state's red flag laws didn't work


Did you intend that to have some meaning?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> nahh, I'll leave it to your link fueled lazy intellect to figure out.  I' sure the citizens of IL are trying to figure out why their state's red flag laws didn't work


Just for Magoo...hope it brings clarity and closure.

_Nah...I'll leave it to your link fueled lazy intellect to figure out. I'm sure the citizens of Illinois are trying to figure out why their states red flag laws didn't work_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Lazy” you say? Perhaps you could proofread your posts.


Good retort Daffy...for once it's not you parroting a talking point....,


----------



## Happened again (Jul 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Lazy” you say? Perhaps you could proofread your posts.


This is your response?  silly goose, all we ask is that yu apply logik and reazoning to your statements.  i know you are working overtime manipulating your google machine to provide you with ony the best info.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> This is your response?  silly goose, all we ask is that yu apply logik and reazoning to your statements.  i know you are working overtime manipulating your google machine to provide you with ony the best info.


Logic and reasoning?  Is that why you posted "Where's Waldo?"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2022)

The father should be charged as an accessory to murder....


Father of Highland Park shooting suspect signed off on his underage son obtaining a gun permit in 2019: State police (msn.com)

 The Highland Park massacre suspect was too young to get a gun permit in 2019 from the state of Illinois, but his father sponsored him for one anyway — even after the son had threatened to kill himself and his family, authorities said Tuesday.


----------



## Happened again (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Logic and reasoning?  Is that why you posted "Where's Waldo?"?


where's waldo is your takeway.  or did you guess by his attire?


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> where's waldo is your takeway.  or did you guess by his attire?


That's your logic?  No wonder you're so bitter.


----------



## Happened again (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> That's your logic?  No wonder you're so bitter.


shame shame, now you are just trolling.  waldo must have gone over your head and you never did answer on IL red flag laws.  I'll look for a linky from you tomorrow. deuces


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> shame shame, now you are just trolling.  waldo must have gone over your head and you never did answer on IL red flag laws.  I'll look for a linky from you tomorrow. deuces


You're babbling.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 6, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> The father should be charged as an accessory to murder....
> 
> 
> Father of Highland Park shooting suspect signed off on his underage son obtaining a gun permit in 2019: State police (msn.com)
> ...


The Dad and the state of IL.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> shame shame, now you are just trolling.  waldo must have gone over your head and you never did answer on IL red flag laws.  I'll look for a linky from you tomorrow. deuces


Not surprised that the self proclaimed Cryptographer is once again clueless..


----------



## Happened again (Jul 7, 2022)

espola said:


> You're babbling.


got it - you don't know, don't care, or don't understand IL red flag laws.  but please, let's babble.  

still awaiting a linky generated from your gugle machine.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2022)

Happened again said:


> got it - you don't know, don't care, or don't understand IL red flag laws.  but please, let's babble.
> 
> still awaiting a linky generated from your gugle machine.


Congratulations.  You have been reduced to a mockery of yourself.


----------



## Happened again (Jul 7, 2022)

espola said:


> Congratulations.  You have been reduced to a mockery of yourself.


so the answer is you don't know.  got it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2022)

espola said:


> Congratulations.  You have been reduced to a mockery of yourself.


I detect a pattern.


----------



## Happened again (Jul 7, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I detect a pattern.


don't you find the irony rich?  beside nothing, do you have anything else to add?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2022)

It seems the assassination of Abe in Japan doubled the gun deaths there in the last year. The other was a suicide.


----------



## crush (Jul 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It seems the assassination of Abe in Japan doubled the gun deaths there in the last year. The other was a suicide.


It's a nice place to live. Were flying there next year to visit. It's super clean and has some super strict laws. No guns, yes. With China Sharks in the water looking to kill, Japan will had out weapons to all citizens. Plus, the dude who killed Honest Abe was in the military and most likely worked with your pals over at the CCP.  Your boy Joe sold our oil to China and Hunter has a 10% stake in the deal. Nice way to sell us out.  7/11 is a big day bruh!!!


----------



## crush (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## pewpew (Jul 11, 2022)

crush said:


> View attachment 14208


"espola" and "husker du" are going to need you to provide a link. Coming up on 24hrs and no response from either of them says a lot.


----------



## crush (Jul 11, 2022)

pewpew said:


> "espola" and "husker du" are going to need you to provide a link. Coming up on 24hrs and no response from either of them says a lot.


You mean Laverne & Shirley?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2022)

pewpew said:


> "espola" and "husker du" are going to need you to provide a link. Coming up on 24hrs and no response from either of them says a lot.


Says that one is on the don’t waste my time list. Psycho and needy are a bad combo.


----------



## crush (Jul 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Says that one is on the don’t waste my time list. Psycho and needy are a bad combo.


Projecting again? Cat got your tongue?


----------



## Happened again (Jul 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It seems the assassination of Abe in Japan doubled the gun deaths there in the last year. The other was a suicide.


so you support gun confiscation, banning of guns, gun buyback programs and repealment of the 2A?


----------



## crush (Jul 11, 2022)

President Biden ((Espola and Huskers fav)) just told a dad to shut up and sit down so he could finish his speech about how America is now a big WMD of guns.  You can't make this up. What a movie were watching folks. Popcorn is so good 

"Now is the time to galvanize this ((Liberal New Order)) movement because that's our duty to the people of this nation ((who like to cheat))," Biden said. "We're living in a country awash in weapons of war."

"Makes no sense. Assault weapons need to be banned. They were banned," Biden said. "I'm determined to ban these weapons again."


----------



## crush (Jul 11, 2022)

7-11 has had four shootings in socal this morning. RIP to the store clerk in Brea. I've been to that one before   I already left my PI buddy my list of those I think would do harm to me for being outspoken. Yes, some of you are on the list, especially the Doc that warned me to my face at starbucks to STFU or else. 









						Shootings Reported At Multiple 7-Eleven Locations Across Southern California - Breaking911
					

LOS ANGELES – Police across Southern California Monday morning were responding to at least four shootings at 7-Eleven stores. At least two people were killed and more were wounded. In Brea, California, just before 4:30 a.m., a clerk was found fatally shot inside a store at Lambert Rd. and N...




					breaking911.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2022)

Happened again said:


> so you support gun confiscation, banning of guns, gun buyback programs and repealment of the 2A?


Who said that? Oh yeah you.


----------



## Happened again (Jul 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who said that? Oh yeah you.


uhhh, that was a question silly goose.  you seem to bitch and moan plenty but have zero solutions or based opinions. As hubby likes to say..all asses and elbows, nothing else.  

and yet you haven't answered or provided any type of wurds that display understanding of topics.  Honestly, just wundering what your opinions, beyond the partisan pew antics - on anything...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2022)

Happened again said:


> uhhh, that was a question silly goose.  you seem to bitch and moan plenty but have zero solutions or based opinions. As hubby likes to say..all asses and elbows, nothing else.
> 
> and yet you haven't answered or provided any type of wurds that display understanding of topics.  Honestly, just wundering what your opinions, beyond the partisan pew antics - on anything...


I’m sorry but the context was missing. Of course not, don’t be silly.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Says that one is on the don’t waste my time list. Psycho and needy are a bad combo.


And yet here you are responding......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2022)

pewpew said:


> And yet here you are responding......


So you are he?


----------



## crush (Jul 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are he?


That was quick. Were you waiting this long for pewpew to speak?


----------



## pewpew (Jul 11, 2022)

crush said:


> That was quick. Were you waiting this long for pewpew to speak?


He had to get permission from @espola before posting.


----------



## crush (Jul 11, 2022)

Good night everyone. My wife just got out of the shower and that means it's time for me to leave


----------



## pewpew (Jul 11, 2022)

crush said:


> Good night everyone. My wife just got out of the shower and that means it's time for me to leave


She sending you to the couch because you stink?! 
Haha..I keed I keed!!


----------



## crush (Jul 11, 2022)

pewpew said:


> She sending you to the couch because you stink?!
> Haha..I keed I keed!!


I need to go for a long walk after the images I saw today. This is what was going on at Epstein's Island and the visual messed me up.  I will regroup and refresh my mind. The images online are sic!  Good night pewpew and I do stink at times but I took my shower already


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)

Hey @Dominic, bruh, you started this thread and no response?


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)

"Before you enter our school, you must follow our Covid protocol. Please wash your hands, even if we have a monster man executing little 10 year olds" and whose parents are only good for making Breakfast Tacos. Espola spews his shit on here that 10 year old's are getting raped all the time and refused abortions, just like when Roe lied about her gang rape. These people lie and cheat better then the devil himself. This Espola Grandpa is evil unless he stops his BS now!!!! This is all insane! Espola never has remorse or sorrow for anything.  He and Husker laugh and giggle like this is all fun and games. Whack jobs!


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)

Who are they serving and who are they protecting?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14246


This is America


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is America


I need the other Bot's now.  Dad?  Espola? Get your asses down here and debate us like real men-


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is America


No, it's your America living in your little brain. The real America has been sleeping and it's now finally waking up to the psychopaths running our country the last 77 years.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2022)

Read the full Uvalde report
					

A Texas House investigative committee released a preliminary report Sunday on the Uvalde, Texas, school massacre that left 21 people dead in May.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## crush (Jul 17, 2022)

espola said:


> Read the full Uvalde report
> 
> 
> A Texas House investigative committee released a preliminary report Sunday on the Uvalde, Texas, school massacre that left 21 people dead in May.
> ...


Amazing how every agency involved had "short comings" that day all at once. 19 cops inside to save the 19 kids but they all died by bleeding out for 45 minutes.  Who were the cops and their agencies protecting and servicing that day Grandpa Espola?


----------



## crush (Jul 17, 2022)

*Uvalde report: 400 officers but ‘egregiously poor’ decisions

POPULATION OF UVALDE, TX WAS 15,217 AT THE 2020 CENSUS. THERE ARE ONLY 2 JAILS there. WHY SO MANY COPS?*


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2022)

Police: Armed bystander shot and killed Greenwood Park Mall shooter in just 15 seconds
					

Those killed are 56-year-old Pedro Pineda, his wife 37-year-old Rosa Mirian Rivera de Pineda and 30-year-old Victor Gomez.




					www.wthr.com


----------



## pewpew (Jul 20, 2022)

espola said:


> Police: Armed bystander shot and killed Greenwood Park Mall shooter in just 15 seconds
> 
> 
> Those killed are 56-year-old Pedro Pineda, his wife 37-year-old Rosa Mirian Rivera de Pineda and 30-year-old Victor Gomez.
> ...


The only thing that will stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun..and willing to step in harm's way. I think most would agree that Uvalde was an exception to the rule.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2022)

pewpew said:


> The only thing that will stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun..and willing to step in harm's way. I think most would agree that Uvalde was an exception to the rule.


There is no rule, only life and people living it. Each circumstance differs.








						Opinion: When a ‘Good Guy with a Gun’ Gets Shot
					

Two recent police shootings of ‘Good Guys with Guns’ in Alabama and Oregon are examples of the risks of friendly fire when armed citizens try to become first responders.




					www.campussafetymagazine.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2022)

pewpew said:


> The only thing that will stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun..and willing to step in harm's way. I think most would agree that Uvalde was an exception to the rule.











						She Thought She’d Shot A Burglar. Then She Realized It Was Her Roommate.
					

Good guys with guns don’t only shoot bad guys. At least 47 times since 2015, a person has shot a friend, family member, or emergency responder they mistook for an intruder in their home.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2022)

pewpew said:


> The only thing that will stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun..and willing to step in harm's way. I think most would agree that Uvalde was an exception to the rule.











						The 'Good Guys With Guns' Keep Failing to Stop Mass Shootings
					

In the 10 years since Sandy Hook, "good guys with guns" have been present or nearby at nearly every major mass shooting.




					time.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2022)

pewpew said:


> The only thing that will stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun..and willing to step in harm's way. I think most would agree that Uvalde was an exception to the rule.


History lesson:








						How the ‘good guy with a gun’ became a deadly American fantasy
					

The archetype can be traced back to 1920s detective fiction, when gruff, gun-toting, cigarette-smoking mavericks became heroic figures.




					www.pbs.org


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2022)

*The armed man who shot and killed an active shooter at an Indiana mall learned to shoot from his grandfather, his lawyer says*

The hero armed bystander who fatally shot a gunman who opened fire at an Indiana mall over the weekend learned to shoot from his grandfather, his lawyer told Insider on Wednesday. 

Authorities have said that 21-year-old Elisjsha Dicken, the Good Samaritan, has no police or military background, and his attorney, Guy Relford, told Insider that his grandfather taught him how to fire a gun.

Dicken — armed with a pistol — was shopping at the Greenwood Park Mall with his girlfriend on Sunday when a 20-year-old man with an AR-15-style rifle started shooting in a food court, killing three people and wounding two others. 

The attacker was shot by Dicken within 15 seconds of the gunman firing and not within two minutes as authorities previously stated, police said on Tuesday, citing surveillance footage. 

Dicken unloaded 10 rounds from his gun as he zoned in on the shooter and waved for fleeing shoppers to exit behind him, police said. 

Autopsy results from the Johnson County Coroner's Office showed that the gunman was shot eight times, and none of the wounds were self-inflicted.

"His actions were nothing short of heroic," Greenwood Police Chief James Ison has said of Dicken, adding that Dicken "engaged the gunman from quite a distance with a handgun."

 "It was very proficient," as well as "very tactically sound," Ison said. 

The armed man who shot and killed an active shooter at an Indiana mall learned to shoot from his grandfather, his lawyer says (msn.com)


----------



## pewpew (Jul 20, 2022)

https://www.star-telegram.com/latest-news/article238813193.html
		










						‘Good Guy With a Gun' Who Stopped Church Gunman Receives Texas' Highest Honor
					

The armed churchgoer who stopped a gunman who opened fire inside a White Settlement church last month and killed two people was awarded the state’s highest honor at the Texas Governor’s Mansion Monday morning. Jack Wilson was awarded the Governor’s Medal of Courage, the state’s highest civilian...




					www.nbcdfw.com
				




One is more about the man who saved the congregation. The other link is the actual video.
** I was not trying to be like @espola and keep posting the same link over and over.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is no rule, only life and people living it. Each circumstance differs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can go back n forth all day with these links. I think we can both agree it doesn't always work out as we would hope for.
I also think that if you look at many of these incidents where the "good guy" did nothing etc etc...you'll see that they were paid LE, security officers, etc. 
I'm only making a guess here that these people shouldn't have been in the position they were in because they failed at their job. Maybe they took the job thinking they'd never be faced with an active shooter incident. Who knows. 
Now then..you have the church hero, and the kid at the mall in Indiana. Neither was paid to do anything. At the church, he was part of the security detail. The kid at the mall had no skin in the game..yet he saved countless lives. Firefighters run into burning buildings..don't normally run towards gunfire. Cops run towards gunfire..don't normally run into burning buildings. Then there are those that will do both. Everyone is cut from a different cloth and reacts accordingly. Some don't react at all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2022)

pewpew said:


> We can go back n forth all day with these links. I think we can both agree it doesn't always work out as we would hope for.
> I also think that if you look at many of these incidents where the "good guy" did nothing etc etc...you'll see that they were paid LE, security officers, etc.
> I'm only making a guess here that these people shouldn't have been in the position they were in because they failed at their job. Maybe they took the job thinking they'd never be faced with an active shooter incident. Who knows.
> Now then..you have the church hero, and the kid at the mall in Indiana. Neither was paid to do anything. At the church, he was part of the security detail. The kid at the mall had no skin in the game..yet he saved countless lives. Firefighters run into burning buildings..don't normally run towards gunfire. Cops run towards gunfire..don't normally run into burning buildings. Then there are those that will do both. Everyone is cut from a different cloth and reacts accordingly. Some don't react at all.


If we lessen the amount of guns, the guns and ammo which were designed specifically to maim and murder humans, life’s are saved. If the shooter in Uvalde had a shotgun or pistol (firearms that are most common it that area) the chances of law enforcement engaging sooner my have been better.


----------



## Happened again (Jul 21, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If we lessen the amount of guns, the guns and ammo which were designed specifically to maim and murder humans, life’s are saved. I*f the shooter in Uvalde had a shotgun or pistol (firearms that are most common it that area) the chances of law enforcement engaging sooner my have been better.*


  you are saying that the cops would have made entry if the shooter had a shotgun or a high capacity pistol?  But refused to make entry because he was carrying an AR15?  I can see your logic, kinda, if I thought the officers on scene demonstrated that type of acumen.  I don't think in this case cops would have assessed the caliber/type of weapon and decided to make entry.  Shouldn't the idea/presence of an AR15 in the hands of a dumbass heighten the urgency to make entry and stop the gunman. anyway.

How about we also reform how we manage juvenile records, especially if the specified juvenile demonstrate attributes that are deemed to fall under red flag laws.  How about we spend some real dollars on school physical security? How about we  hire/train police officers that will follow protocols that have been around for some time?  And let's get back to physical security of schools - how about we spend some real dollars on securing schools.....by the way, doesn't cost as much as most people think (in comparison to other frivoulous government spending, local/state/federal).

The guns are here, they aren't going anywhere.  Plenty of solutions to be found while simultaneously letting the politicians slobber each other and themsleves..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2022)

Happened again said:


> you are saying that the cops would have made entry if the shooter had a shotgun or a high capacity pistol?  But refused to make entry because he was carrying an AR15?  I can see your logic, kinda, if I thought the officers on scene demonstrated that type of acumen.  I don't think in this case cops would have assessed the caliber/type of weapon and decided to make entry.  Shouldn't the idea/presence of an AR15 in the hands of a dumbass heighten the urgency to make entry and stop the gunman. anyway.
> 
> How about we also reform how we manage juvenile records, especially if the specified juvenile demonstrate attributes that are deemed to fall under red flag laws.  How about we spend some real dollars on school physical security? How about we  hire/train police officers that will follow protocols that have been around for some time?  And let's get back to physical security of schools - how about we spend some real dollars on securing schools.....by the way, doesn't cost as much as most people think (in comparison to other frivoulous government spending, local/state/federal).
> 
> The guns are here, they aren't going anywhere.  Plenty of solutions to be found while simultaneously letting the politicians slobber each other and themsleves..


As most of these “mass murderers” are white males, maybe law enforcement should make it a priority to start treating young white males in a similar way to their brown and black peers? I would think if I was brown or black and did the same things as a youth I would have been incarcerated or possibly killed by police ( La Mesa PD pulled a gun on me for skateboarding). It won’t stop gang violence but it might cut down on angry young white males feeling entitled to murder and destroy lives, maybe. And to me maybe is better than nothing.


----------



## Happened again (Jul 21, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As most of these “mass murderers” are white males, maybe law enforcement should make it a priority to start treating young white males in a similar way to their brown and black peers? I would think if I was brown or black and did the same things as a youth I would have been incarcerated or possibly killed by police ( La Mesa PD pulled a gun on me for skateboarding). It won’t stop gang violence but it might cut down on angry young white males feeling entitled to murder and destroy lives, maybe. And to me maybe is better than nothing.


It only becomes a police issue when they become violent.  The reality is that young, isolated  males are genetically pre-disposed to commit this types of crimes.  Combine their genetic pre-disposition with societal influence and you get ticking time bombs - guns or no guns.  

Your call to make this about race but its not - it's about parenting, mental health, a shitty system...etc.  I could go on and on.  Gang violence is a different cup of tea.  Brown on brown, black on black violoence is anchored by socio economic conditions.  Walking into a classroom of young children and shooting them in cold blood and watching them bleed out (much faster for small bodies)  is different - the warning signs are usually there and they are usually ignored.  This will happen again, I have no doubt.  

Next time lets hope the school doors are locked, cops with balls show up, and someone takes charge.  Preferably there will be a system in place that provides enough of an obstacle that these types of assholes don't get inside of a school.  I dont' think that is too much to ask for.  As a test, go and try to gain access to a corporate building somewhere.  Most high value corporations spend millions of $$ on phyisical security.  Amazing what badge readers do to deter entry.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As most of these “mass murderers” are white males, maybe law enforcement should make it a priority to start treating young white males in a similar way to their brown and black peers? I would think if I was brown or black and did the same things as a youth I would have been incarcerated or possibly killed by police ( La Mesa PD pulled a gun on me for skateboarding). It won’t stop gang violence but it might cut down on angry young white males feeling entitled to murder and destroy lives, maybe. And to me maybe is better than nothing.


Cite your sources Daffy...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2022)

Happened again said:


> It only becomes a police issue when they become violent.  The reality is that young, isolated  males are genetically pre-disposed to commit this types of crimes.  Combine their genetic pre-disposition with societal influence and you get ticking time bombs - guns or no guns.
> 
> Your call to make this about race but its not - it's about parenting, mental health, a shitty system...etc.  I could go on and on.  Gang violence is a different cup of tea.  Brown on brown, black on black violoence is anchored by socio economic conditions.  Walking into a classroom of young children and shooting them in cold blood and watching them bleed out (much faster for small bodies)  is different - the warning signs are usually there and they are usually ignored.  This will happen again, I have no doubt.
> 
> Next time lets hope the school doors are locked, cops with balls show up, and someone takes charge.  Preferably there will be a system in place that provides enough of an obstacle that these types of assholes don't get inside of a school.  I dont' think that is too much to ask for.  As a test, go and try to gain access to a corporate building somewhere.  Most high value corporations spend millions of $$ on phyisical security.  Amazing what badge readers do to deter entry.


If angry young white men were held accountable for their actions at the rate others are we might be able to better identify the truly troubled. The numbers don’t lie.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2022)

Happened again said:


> It only becomes a police issue when they become violent.  The reality is that young, isolated  males are genetically pre-disposed to commit this types of crimes.  Combine their genetic pre-disposition with societal influence and you get ticking time bombs - guns or no guns.
> 
> Your call to make this about race but its not - it's about parenting, mental health, a shitty system...etc.  I could go on and on.  Gang violence is a different cup of tea.  Brown on brown, black on black violoence is anchored by socio economic conditions.  Walking into a classroom of young children and shooting them in cold blood and watching them bleed out (much faster for small bodies)  is different - the warning signs are usually there and they are usually ignored.  This will happen again, I have no doubt.
> 
> Next time lets hope the school doors are locked, cops with balls show up, and someone takes charge.  Preferably there will be a system in place that provides enough of an obstacle that these types of assholes don't get inside of a school.  I dont' think that is too much to ask for.  As a test, go and try to gain access to a corporate building somewhere.  Most high value corporations spend millions of $$ on phyisical security.  Amazing what badge readers do to deter entry.


Which school districts have “millions of $$” to spend “on phyisical (sic) security”?


----------



## Happened again (Jul 21, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If angry young white men were held accountable for their actions at the rate others are we might be able to better identify the truly troubled. The numbers don’t lie.


your thought process and approach is common - it's why nothing gets done.  Explain to me why it's a race thing?  should we hold black and brown  young men accountable for the dozens killed in our inner cities.  Stick with your sloppy politics, it contributes nothing to a solution.


----------



## Happened again (Jul 21, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Which school districts have “millions of $$” to spend “on phyisical (sic) security”?


just wondering if you know how much money the federal government provides others off shore. doesn't it make you wonder what could be done with a fraction of those dollars?  Locks, doors, cameras don't cost that much. Why isn't anyone up in arms about the amount of frivolous dollars spent every year.  But please go ahead and offer thoughts and prayers, attempt to confiscate guns, and ban purchase of "assault" rifles and extended capacity magazines(dumbest terms ever).  

Unfortunately we'll have another incident, grieve, posture, finger point...but we'll let our tax payer dollars make their way to some foreign country on behalf of  raytheon, northrop grumman and others.  Quite disgusting if you think about it.  Take a peek at what your senator votes for, what she or he stands for...it's certainly not for an innocent 3rd grader bleeding out on the floor in a room of a school in your district.  

and heck, while we are ranting, let's throw in dollars spent to provide a treatment for a population that sees no benefit from it.  how many locks and doors could pfizer donate to school districts?  I guarantee you that cameras, doors, and locks would have provided better protection to the uvalde ulittles than vaccines.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If we lessen the amount of guns, the guns and ammo which were designed specifically to maim and murder humans, life’s are saved. If the shooter in Uvalde had a shotgun or pistol (firearms that are most common it that area) the chances of law enforcement engaging sooner my have been better.


Lessen the amount of guns and ammo? How many law-abiding gun owners / citizens in the US do not cause harm to anyone everyday in this country? 
And you know shotguns/pistols are the most common firearms in Uvalde how? It's not as if they aren't a whole flurry of illegal weapons making their way back and forth across the Texas border with 'll wait on that one.
The simple fact remains that there were a lot of police officers on scene that day that failed to act despite the fact that they had equal firepower, greater numbers, and more protection via their shields. 
"The chances of LE engaging sooner might have been better."  It's a good thing the 22yo kid in Indiana who was out-gunned, without body armor, and by himself took it upon himself to act. That's called COURAGE. Another term would be BALLS. Plain and simple. That kid could've easily fled. He chose to do otherwise. Liberals and the media will flame him for carrying a firearm in a posted "no firearms zone" but I'm sure there a great many people that were in the mall that day who are thankful that kid chose to ignore the sign..or maybe he just didn't see the sign. 
Maybe if we arrested people who break the law over and over, and instead of letting them out the next day..or even the same day..we sent them to prison for a very long time. Keep criminals in prison so they can't hurt innocent people. They are criminals for a reason..they don't follow the rule of law..and gun laws mean absolutely nothing to them. Imagine just how many  "Lives are saved."  There's a thought now........


----------



## pewpew (Jul 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Which school districts have “millions of $$” to spend “on phyisical (sic) security”?


Don't play Spelling Police unless your shop is all squared away.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If we lessen the amount of guns, the guns and ammo which were designed specifically to maim and murder humans, life’s are saved. If the shooter in Uvalde had a shotgun or pistol (firearms that are most common it that area) the chances of law enforcement engaging sooner my have been better.


"life's" or "lives" are saved? Asking for a friend....


----------



## pewpew (Jul 23, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Lessen the amount of guns and ammo? How many law-abiding gun owners / citizens in the US do not cause harm to anyone everyday in this country?
> And you know shotguns/pistols are the most common firearms in Uvalde how? It's not as if they aren't a whole flurry of illegal weapons making their way back and forth across the Texas border with 'll wait on that one.
> The simple fact remains that there were a lot of police officers on scene that day that failed to act despite the fact that they had equal firepower, greater numbers, and more protection via their shields.
> "The chances of LE engaging sooner might have been better."  It's a good thing the 22yo kid in Indiana who was out-gunned, without body armor, and by himself took it upon himself to act. That's called COURAGE. Another term would be BALLS. Plain and simple. That kid could've easily fled. He chose to do otherwise. Liberals and the media will flame him for carrying a firearm in a posted "no firearms zone" but I'm sure there a great many people that were in the mall that day who are thankful that kid chose to ignore the sign..or maybe he just didn't see the sign.
> Maybe if we arrested people who break the law over and over, and instead of letting them out the next day..or even the same day..we sent them to prison for a very long time. Keep criminals in prison so they can't hurt innocent people. They are criminals for a reason..they don't follow the rule of law..and gun laws mean absolutely nothing to them. Imagine just how many  "Lives are saved."  There's a thought now........


I posted by accident before I finished adding:
..weapons making their way back and forth across the Texas border with all the illegal crossings and cartel activity. I'll wait on that one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2022)

pewpew said:


> I posted by accident before I finished adding:
> ..weapons making their way back and forth across the Texas border with all the illegal crossings and cartel activity. I'll wait on that one.


Those are US made guns going south. Try buying a gun in Mexico, good luck.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those are US made guns going south. Try buying a gun in Mexico, good luck.


You really aren't that smart are you? Rhetorical question..I know. So don't bother replying.
But a real question for you. Do you really think it's that hard to get an AK or a pistol or any other firearm in Mexico?
Drugs and money buy you just about anything.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2022)

pewpew said:


> You really aren't that smart are you? Rhetorical question..I know. So don't bother replying.
> But a real question for you. Do you really think it's that hard to get an AK or a pistol or any other firearm in Mexico?
> Drugs and money buy you just about anything.


You can try to make up your own world but this is where the guns come from, not Mexico.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can try to make up your own world but this is where the guns come from, not Mexico.


Including all the Russian-made AKs and Chinese-made AKs right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If angry young white men were held accountable for their actions at the rate others are we might be able to better identify the truly troubled. The numbers don’t lie.


What source is saying these mass shooters are not being held accountable?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Which school districts have “millions of $$” to spend “on phyisical (sic) security”?











						K-12 School Safety Grants and Federal Funding
					

Maximize school safety grants to protect your school. Federal, state, and local funding sources help K-12 schools improve security and safety.




					raptortech.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If angry young white men were held accountable for their actions at the rate others are we might be able to better identify the truly troubled. The numbers don’t lie.


Numbers don't but you do...

Oh Canada.

"A shooting at Whistler Mountain Resort has left two people dead.  The victims, Satindera Gill and Meninder Dhaliwal, where shot dead near the base of Whistler Mountain, behind the Sundial and Pan Pacific Hotels.

Two men, 24-year-old Gursimran Sahota and 20-year-old Tanvir Khakh, have already been charged with first-degree murder in the double homicide.

It is believed by the homicide investigation team that the shooting was likely related to the ongoing gang conflict."

And here I thought guns like thesr were illegal in Canada.


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2022)

espola said:


> Isn't Lexipro the company that advises police officers to say "stop resisting" as soon as they turn on their bodycams?


"Stop resisting!"  <smack>  "Stop resisting!" <smack>

all for the bodycam audio --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554957150291906560


----------



## Happened again (Aug 4, 2022)

espola said:


> "Stop resisting!"  <smack>  "Stop resisting!" <smack>
> 
> all for the bodycam audio --
> 
> ...


justice served?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2022)

Nothing could go wrong . . .








						North Carolina sheriff stocking schools with AR-15 rifles in wake of Uvalde shooting
					

Spurred by the elementary school shooting in Uvalde, Texas, that left 19 children and two teachers dead in May, school officials and Madison County Sheriff Buddy Harwood have placed one of the semiautomatic rifles in each of the county’s six schools.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Happened again (Aug 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing could go wrong . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kinda dumb really...the issue at uvalde wasn't lack of tools..it was cojones deficiency  syndrome coupled with professional incompetence. This sort of chest thumping means nothing really.  Store as many ballistic shields,  hooligan tools, ammunition and long rifles as you want...they have to be used in order to be effective...maybe make them accessible to the parents - they were the ones who demonstrated courage at uvalde.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2022)

Was baldref in Texas yesterday?









						'Not funny to me': O'Rourke curses at heckler over guns - CNN Video
					

CNN's John Avlon and Errol Lewis discuss Texas gubernatorial candidate Beto O'Rourke cursing at a heckler over guns at a campaign event.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 11, 2022)

espola said:


> Was baldref in Texas yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Texas you say? My view last night in the great state.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Texas you say? My view last night in the great state.
> View attachment 14564


And yet here you are..posting every day on a CA youth-soccer forum. Get a life....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2022)

pewpew said:


> And yet here you are..posting every day on a CA youth-soccer forum. Get a life....


Seems you are intolerant, typical trumper snowflake.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you are intolerant, typical trumper snowflake.


Not at all. I just stated a fact. Did I violate your safe space? 
In fact..I hope he doesn't run. But keep trying.


----------



## espola (Oct 29, 2022)

I have said before that the greatest threat to the 2nd Amendment is people acting stupid about it.  Today's exhibit -- 









						St. Louis school shooter failed a background check. Why didn't police take his gun? ｜ St. Louis Post-Dispatch
					

ST. LOUIS — Police officers were called to the home of Orlando Harris on Oct. 15, nine days before he went on a shooting rampage inside a St. Louis high school. Harris’ mother had asked officers to remove the weapon, an AR-15 rifle, from her home, citing her son’s mental health struggles. Police...




					nordot.app


----------

